# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008



## Perfect Storm (1 Nov 2008 às 00:56)

Tirando hoje, segundo o freemeteo a chuva só vai regressar lá para 2ª feira!







[/URL][/IMG]

Da mesma forma o GFS para as 12horas desse mesmo dia confirma a previsão do Freemeteo. Vamos ver o que dá!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

Bela anomalia negativa para Portugal, e péssima anomalia positiva para a Europa central.


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

uns dias de tedio antes dos grandes acontecimentos é bom para desenjoar

ps fazia falta algum calorzinho nao só para o nosso bem estar como tb para dar forca á proxima q vier


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008*

Na minha opinião vamos ter alguma chuva
fraca, em especial para o final do dia
de 2ª feira (dia 3) e a ocorrência de 
alguns aguaceiros na 3ª feira (dia 4).
Depois a partir daí vamos entrar no 
Verão de São Martinho.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2008 às 09:28)

Quem me dera ter tantos dias de nevoeiro  claro que isto é um sonho, mas nunca se sabe :assobio:


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

Previsões próximos dias:

Aguaceiros Fracos: 3ª Feira e 4ª de manhã
Céu pouco nublado: 4ª á tarde
Períodos de Chuva/Aguaceiros: 5ª e 6ª feira.
Céu pouco nublado: Sábado e Domingo.

Subida das temperaturas.


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 21:34)

DRC disse:


> Pequena Subida das temperaturas.



Pequena mas ainda se vai notar a diferença


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

Vão ser dias de céu limpo e subida da temperatura


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 11:56)

JoãoPT disse:


> Vão ser dias de céu limpo e subida da temperatura



Se este fórum já está um bocado parado neste momento, e ainda temos alguma possibilidade de chuva ou aguaceiros, então quando vier céu limpo e subida de temperatura, os únicos posts que vamos ler são os das moscas...


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Se este fórum já está um bocado parado neste momento, e ainda temos alguma possibilidade de chuva ou aguaceiros, então quando vier céu limpo e subida de temperatura, os únicos posts que vamos ler são os das moscas


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 12:24)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Se este fórum já está um bocado parado neste momento, e ainda temos alguma possibilidade de chuva ou aguaceiros, então quando vier céu limpo e subida de temperatura, os únicos posts que vamos ler são os das moscas





JoãoPT disse:


>



As coisas não são bem assim.

O fórum não é uma estância de skie, que abre apenas quando há neve.
Tempo anticiclonico, é monótono sim, mas não deixa de ter interesse em acompanhar.
Vejamos o período de Verão. Apesar de vocês ainda não serem membros, este verão, houve bastante movimento no fórum. Não tanto como nos meses de chuva, mas ainda assim houve.






Além disso, a meteorologia não se resume ao tempo que faz na localidade de cada um.
E no fórum existe bastante informação para ler e pesquisar.
Há que aproveitar o tempo monótono para dar atenção a outras coisas e fazer um acompanhamento que não se resuma apenas ao umbigo de cada um.
Além disso, não há melhor altura para estudar meteorologia do que neste tempo de acalmia. E há tanta coisa para ler e aprender aqui no fórum.


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

Tenham lá calma. As coisas são sempre assim. Estamos na chamada fase da ressaca meteorológica. Depois de um evento, de muitas expectativas, entusiasmos e frustrações, segue-se sempre uma fase de acalmia. Há que recarregar energia para as próximas emoções.
Aproveita-se o tempo para ver outros tópicos, estudar e ler umas coisas de meteorologia, olhar para os modelos a médio longo prazo, ver o que se passa pela Europa e mundo, etc


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

AnDré disse:


> As coisas não são bem assim.
> 
> Além disso, a meteorologia não se resume ao tempo que faz na localidade de cada um.
> E no fórum existe bastante informação para ler e pesquisar.
> ...





Vince disse:


> Tenham lá calma. As coisas são sempre assim. Estamos na chamada fase da ressaca meteorológica. Depois de um evento, de muitas expectativas, entusiasmos e frustrações, segue-se sempre uma fase de acalmia. Há que recarregar energia para as próximas emoções.
> Aproveita-se o tempo para ver outros tópicos, estudar e ler umas coisas de meteorologia, olhar para os modelos a médio longo prazo, ver o que se passa pela Europa e mundo, etc



(Falando apenas por mim) Eu sei disso. Lá porque não há nada para "seguir" (depressões e isso) não significa que este fórum se torne chato e monótono, pois ou do outro lado do mundo ou onde calhar ha-de acontecer sempre uma ou outra coisa...

Apenas escrevi isso nesse Post  porque como não estou habituado ainda a estas acalmias, acho estranho.

Mas na minha opinião é sempre bom ou dar uma vista de olhos no que já se passou (tentar compreender melhor e aprender coisas novas) ou então ajudar os que precisam e dar as boas vindas aos novos utilizadores. 

Basicamente, o que eu acabei de escrever foi o que vocês os dois escreveram, mas misturado com a minha opinião.

Cumps


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

Têm todos razão, mas como esta é a primeira vez que estou a participar no forúm é normal que me sinta um pouco exaltado


----------



## psm (5 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> (Falando apenas por mim) Eu sei disso. Lá porque não há nada para "seguir" (depressões e isso) não significa que este fórum se torne chato e monótono, pois ou do outro lado do mundo ou onde calhar ha-de acontecer sempre uma ou outra coisa...
> 
> Apenas escrevi isso nesse Post  porque como não estou habituado ainda a estas acalmias, acho estranho
> 
> ...




É por isso que tens de ter nos teu favoritos, link´s de imagens de satelite, o link da Organização Mundial Meteorologica em que estão lá membros de todo mundo onde podes algo nos seus paises, ver se há algum aconticimento nas noticias das televisões, pois geralmente há sempre qualquer coisa acontecer no mundo da meteorologia.
 E há on line que o Vince já colocou algures no forum link´s onde podes aprender sobre meteorologia e verás que são muito bons.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Nov 2008 às 05:49)

E como estamos em tempo de ressaca e sem prespectivas a curto/médio  prazo de apanharmos novas bebedeiras "depressionárias",
façamos um aproveitamento profícuo destes tempos menos movimentados,
mas necessários, para revigorarmos o nosso "eu",
 (re)visitando os inúmeros tópicos deste (já) imenso forum.
Todos os dias vamos descobrindo coisas novas e relaxamos mesmo sem a "droga", o´"vício" do bom (mau) tempo, que sempre desejámos...
Concerteza  que, para a maioria de nós , seria mais interessante este tópico do forum por terras do Celtic ou dos Rangers, nos próximos dias.
Pois é. Mas temos o que temos.
Sabemos que às vezes,a barreira anticiclónica dura, dura e dura e tudo ocorre mais a norte,por vezes, meses inteiros.
Outrossim há anos, que tudo parece nos cair em cima, por  dias incontáveis.
Na  situação anticiclónica que se avizinha , há sinais que a sua  durabilidade seja reduzida segundo  S.GFS, mas o S.ECMWF profetiza alguma consistência.
Os nossos votos, nestes casos, são sempre os mesmos:
-Que bom vêr-te, oh sol revigorante.
Mas sê breve.
Estamos quase no Inverno.
Fora de cena quem não é de cena.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 10:57)

Ena, como é que se irá desenvolver esta situação


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2008 às 11:52)

Insteressante que o nucleo do anticiclone está por cima da Russia  provavelmente se a Europa tivesse um pouco mais fria, teriamos a nossa primeira situação de Outono com vento de leste e muito  

Viva estabilidade, o bloqueio e a depressão para os Ingleses  agora é esperar, até lá para dia 15.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2008 às 01:18)

Bemmmmmmmmm, tanta estabilidade  

Faz lembrar os trópicos, mas ligeiramente mais frescos e secos.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 03:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bemmmmmmmmm, tanta estabilidade



É nestas alturas que eu gostava que os modelos estivessem todos malucos, e que toda esta estabilidade prevista, não passasse de um grande devaneio...







Mas se assim for, ao menos que se aproveitem os dias de sol.


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

Prevê-se a ocorrência de chuva fraca 
ou chuvisco para o Minho e Douro Litoral, 
enquanto que as regiões restantes vão 
ter tempo seco e ameno.  

*MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS* (8 Novembro 2008))

Lisboa: 19ºC
Coimbra: 16ºC   
Funchal: 23ºC
Porto: 17ºC       
Faro: 20ºC         
P. Delgada: 22ºC


----------



## Brunomc (8 Nov 2008 às 12:43)

muito nevoeiro para amanhã...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2008 às 13:33)

Os modelos até às 324 horas metem um AA que bloqueia tudo, a confirmar-se podemos acabar Novembro com pouca chuva e isso seria péssimo, porque a previsão para o Inverno não é nada animadora para as terras lusas, esperemos que não se confirme tal cenário, senão vamos ter uma seca parecida a 2005.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Nov 2008 às 03:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos até às 324 horas metem um AA que bloqueia tudo... esperemos que não se confirme tal cenário, senão vamos ter uma seca parecida a 2005.



Calma.Não nos precipitemos.
Sim. Parece que Novembro vai vir seco.Mas e daí?
É apenas um mês que  eventualmente se perderá , no que toca às precipitações.
Resta o final do Outono e  ainda  Todo o Inverno...
O guião da próxima Estação, ainda nem sequer estará alinhavado...
Queda uma enormidade de equações.
Ainda todo o leque de Invernos será possível.
E mesmo  Novembro ainda tem tempo para surpreender.
Depois de alguma chuva a noroeste na terça, sem surpresas,
iremos entrar na tal vastidão de área e tempo anticiclónico que ameaça permanecer.
Calma.Ainda é Novembro. 
E em Novembro, põe tudo a secar:
-Pode o sol demorar...


----------



## Hazores (10 Nov 2008 às 16:53)

*que previsões!!*

boas tardes 
 antes de mais como não sabia bem onde colocar este tópico decidi colocar aqui porque não encontrei nenhum tópico onde se esclareçam algumas duvidas (se houver algum desculpem e avisem) é porque nunca se sabe quando pode surgir outra

à 2/3 dias que tenho reparado que as previsões do freemeteo,windguru e meteoblue não estão a prever nada, ou seja, passo a explicar ainda hoje e ontem o IM colocou os Açores (mais concretamente o grupo central e ocidental) em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva que pontualmente podia ser forte (o que na realidade aconteceu) enquanto que estes sitios que referi colocavam os Açores (mais concretamente  angra do heroismo) sem percipitação, resalve-se que o meteblue dava aguaceiros fracos, mas pouco significativos.


os modelos e as images de satelite eram bem claras, vinha chuva a caminho 

a minha duvida é a seguinte 

como é que estas previsões podem estar tão erradas?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

Segundo os modelos o Verão de S. Martinho está aí para dar e durar !!!

Será este um Outono/Inverno parecido com 2005????


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2008 às 17:18)

Pois segundo os modelos e tendências dos mesmos não vejo nada até dia 20/21 sem ser AA com o seu tempo estável...depois a partir dos dias 22/23 já se vislumbra uma alteração que deve ser para uma entrada fria de N/NE mas que pode muito bem ser seca caso o AA não descole


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 17:26)

Hazores disse:


> boas tardes
> antes de mais como não sabia bem onde colocar este tópico decidi colocar aqui porque não encontrei nenhum tópico onde se esclareçam algumas duvidas (se houver algum desculpem e avisem) é porque nunca se sabe quando pode surgir outra
> 
> à 2/3 dias que tenho reparado que as previsões do freemeteo,windguru e meteoblue não estão a prever nada, ou seja, passo a explicar ainda hoje e ontem o IM colocou os Açores (mais concretamente o grupo central e ocidental) em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva que pontualmente podia ser forte (o que na realidade aconteceu) enquanto que estes sitios que referi colocavam os Açores (mais concretamente  angra do heroismo) sem percipitação, resalve-se que o meteblue dava aguaceiros fracos, mas pouco significativos.
> ...




É normal neste tipo de situação. Previsão de precipitação é sempre complicado e em situações convectivas como é a actual nos Açores é muito mais difícil. Com uma frente por exemplo é mais linear. Os modelos servem de orientação, sabe-se que há instabilidade e condições favoráveis a determinada coisa, mas tanto pode ser num local como 5, 50 ou mais quilómetros ao lado, ou até em lado nenhum.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 18:21)

Os últimos meteogramas que consultei apontam para alguma precipitação durante o dia de amanhã.
No entanto, a precipitação prevista anda em torno dos 0,2 a 0,4 mm, melhor que nada.


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

nao me falem de 2005este tempo entediante tem e vai acabar.
nao venham por modelos para 23 deste mes e fiquem-se pelos 6 dias...é assim tão dificil??
 não vejam o deparvamento das seasonal forecasts.
ja vieram pessoas ter comigo a dizer que ha um modelo a 30 anos e a dizer o tempo do dia de anos deles em 2028....puxa!!
desculpem...


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

Brunomc disse:


> Alerta Amarelo a partir das 0h00 para os distritos de Viana do Castelo,Braga e Porto


passaram-senem 15mm o dia todo....
em lisboa no max 1 ou 2mm


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

stormy disse:


> passaram-senem 15mm o dia todo....
> em lisboa no max 1 ou 2mm



Dada a previsão dos modelos, a alerta não me parece assim tão descabido.


----------



## psm (10 Nov 2008 às 21:35)

Bem uma luz ao fundo do tunel da pasmaceira que se aproxima. A formação de um pequeno emblosamento a sul da peninsula ibérica, o azar é que é só a 10 dias de hoje.


----------



## psm (11 Nov 2008 às 17:17)

É impressionante a estabilidade para os próximos dias.








O nosso amigo anticiclone dos açores vai-nos acompanhar por muitos dias.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2008 às 00:22)

psm disse:


> O nosso amigo anticiclone dos açores vai-nos acompanhar por muitos dias.



Eu acho que acompanhar não é a palavra certa.
Talvez instalar-se de armas a bagagens seja mais representativo daquilo que irá acontecer.

Na run das 18h, o GFS, não prevê qualquer tipo de precipitação nem no Porto nem Lisboa, até ao período máximo de 384h. O GEFS prevê exactamente a mesma coisa, ou seja, zero de


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2008 às 09:41)

Ai esta quantidade de dias de pasmaceira que se apróximam é impressionante.


----------



## psm (12 Nov 2008 às 10:22)

Aqui estou a colocar o mapa dos 500 hp do nogaps (todos os modelos estão iguais), para evidenciar que a NO da peninsula Ibérica o anticiclone é uma pedra de bloquear tudo o que venha de oeste.


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2008 às 10:31)

psm disse:


> Aqui estou a colocar o mapa dos 500 hp do nogaps (todos os modelos estão iguais), para evidenciar que a NO da peninsula Ibérica o anticiclone é uma pedra de bloquear tudo o que venha de oeste.



Assim é meu caro, e coma  situação assim, confirmada por todos os modelos possíveis e imaginários (mais houvesse, mais confirmavam...) resta-nos centrar atenções em tudo o que seja sector E ou NE da PI. Será daí que poderão vir nos tempos próximos possíveis surpresas. Para já está difícil, muito difícil...

Já dizia a meteorologista Ilda Novo hoje na RTP... Se fosse Verão não se podia com o calor


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

O verdadeiro limbo meteorológico.
Nem frio, nem calor, nem chuva, nem nada.
Este tempo só é útil para calibrar os barómetros


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

Bem, pouco há a dizer, o AA está por cima de nós e basta  é apreciar o bom tempo que os portugueses tanto gostam 

Ao menos salientam-se as boas mínimas, tipicas de um bom Outono.


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

Previsão de temperatura mínima para Sintra segundo o Weather Online esta 6ª Feira: 2ºc... Previsão do Freemeteo: 8ºc... Em qual acreditar? Provavelmente em nenhuma, não? Já notei que o primeiro costuma pecar por defeito indicando sempre temperaturas muito baixas que depois não se verificam e o segundo peca por excesso talvez porque use como local Lisboa dizendo que é Sintra.


----------



## hurricane (12 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

Pois parece que o anticiclone vai andar por aqui uns bons tempos mas na minha terra sempre se disse "geada na lama, chuva na cama", ou seja, quando vem geada e frio logo após a chuva, vem logo chuva a seguir outra vez por isso... pode ser que haja surpresas!!!


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2008 às 17:42)

Eu vejo que a saída disto está depois do dia 21/22 com o deslocamento do AA e uma entrada fria de NE provavelmente


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

miguel disse:


> Eu vejo que a saída disto está depois do dia 21/22 com o deslocamento do AA e uma entrada fria de NE provavelmente



Miguel, o AA parece que está para durar...essa eventual entrada de NE poderá provocar os primeiros grandes nevões na Europa Central e até no NE da PI mas com o AA tão potente e perto de nós acho que vamos ficar a olhar para o que se passa ao lado, o normal


Bem, quando começamos a falar de cenários a mais de 200H é porque isto está mesmo mau.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

Para já, com este tempo seco podemos contar com algum frio, o que já é bastante bom.
O meteograma do meteoblue aponta para amanhã uma mínima de 7,5 ºC para Moscavide e a tendência geral será de arrefecimento durante estes dias; quanto ao resto logo se vê.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Brigantia disse:


> Miguel, o AA parece que está para durar...essa eventual entrada de NE poderá provocar os primeiros grandes nevões na Europa Central e até no NE da PI mas com o AA tão potente e perto de nós acho que vamos ficar a olhar para o que se passa ao lado, o normal
> 
> 
> Bem, quando começamos a falar de cenários a mais de 200H é porque isto está mesmo mau.



Sim mas sempre é uma mudança  o que temos actualmente é que não dá com nada...e ele se deslocando sempre permite uma mudança por pequena que seja   seja para mais frio mais vento de norte gélido ou para a chegada de alguma depressão vinda de Norte  temos de esperar que remédio


----------



## olheiro (12 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

Portugal no seu melhor....

Nada de desesperos...sempre foi assim....

Por isso o povo inventou o Verão de São Martinho.

Saravah


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2008 às 09:33)

E não á fim á vista





Este maldito anti-ciclone vai ficar por cá até ao dia 29.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Aproveitemos o anticiclone no seu melhor. 
Venha o frio !


----------



## Gongas (13 Nov 2008 às 16:44)

Realmente é impressionante, os modelos todos, apontam para tempo estável até ao fim do mês! e depois? teremos mais do mesmo?? viva o verão de São Martinho


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

Gongas disse:


> Realmente é impressionante, os modelos todos, apontam para tempo estável até ao fim do mês! e depois? teremos mais do mesmo?? viva o verão de São Martinho



Eu respondia, mas não comento segundos painéis do GFS por norma por nunca acreditar neles, mas a RUN das 12z é daquelas que pelo menos nos arrancam um sorriso neste pântano de calma


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

Ai que isto este ano vai lindo vai .... 
Se continuar assim vamos ver como será o resto do Inverno !!!
Se o panorama se mantiver brevemente .. mais um mes e estaremos para variar a falar de seca !!


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2008 às 18:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai que isto este ano vai lindo vai ....
> Se continuar assim vamos ver como será o resto do Inverno !!!
> Se o panorama se mantiver brevemente .. mais um mes e estaremos para variar a falar de seca !!



pois seca em todos os sentidos...
a pasmaceira não terá um fim breve isto porque mesmo para alem dos 6 dias de boa fiabilidade TODOS os modelos apontam tempo anticiclonico ou seja noites frescas no litoral e geosas no interior , dias agradaveis no sul e a norte ( do tejo) um pouco mais frescos.
se observarem o CAPE e o LI podem ver a assombrosa estabilidade que vai sobre a peninsula.
quanto ao inverno ele pode ser que nos dê alguma surpresa lá mais á frente ou então vai se como 2005 com um inverno frio e seco e um verão quente.


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

_*Atenção ( Regiões do Interior Norte e Centro )*_

Devido a temperaturas mínimas baixas, 
prevê-se a formação de gelo e geada 
sendo perigoso para quem circula nas 
estradas dessas regiões. Peço a quem
 more ou necessite de se deslocar para
 essas zonas especial atenção.

*(Aviso não oficial)*


----------



## Turista (13 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

portanto estou a vez que o resto do mês vai ser :assobio: em termos meteorológicos...


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2008 às 19:48)

Ainda não perdi as esperanças de que para o final do mês vejamos algo bastante diferente


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2008 às 20:10)

ao ver a run do ECMWF das 20h o desepero subiu-me á cabeça.
frio e muito mas nem uma pinga ( ou floco)...
já nem gosto de frio; agora sem chuva é que não dá
este outono assemelha-se ao inverno de 05 em muita coisa especialmente na posição do AA..pode ser que isto melhore lá para fevereiro...
boas


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 20:12)

Mais uma actualização do Freemeteo! Bem positiva a meu ver... embora não coloque chuva, coloca algum frio para os próximos dias! Valha-nos isso!






Já o nosso amigo MeteoBlue, é mais positivo (Nas Temperaturas Mínimas)... até demasiado positivo...  Estas, decerto que não irão descer tanto... Já no caso das Máximas, julgo que também não irão subir tanto assim... É uma Previsão Extremista...







Vamos ver como tudo decorre... e esperar pelo final do mês... a ver o que acontece...


----------



## Brigantia (13 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

Esta run parece colocar mais frio
Boa corrente de Norte











E para quem quiser ter bons sonhos é só dar uma vista de olhos ao segundo painel


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

Sinceramente não acredito em metade das coisas que se têm andado para aqui dizer. Anda tudo muito estranho com o tempo lol.
Mas respeito opiniões e toda a gente,  afinal  este tópico até é dedicado a previsões...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

E viva a média


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Nov 2008 às 03:43)

A oeste, a sul, a norte e  de leste, nada de novo.
A atmosfera, com inúmeras  convulsões vizinhas, decidiu descansar/acampar /reequilibrar  por aqui. 
Resta-nos usufruir deste sol imenso e duradoiro que tanto encanta o turista do norte.
Novembro parece já ter atirado a toalha ao chão.
Ainda assim, acho prematuro tal brusco gesto.
Ainda nem a meio estamos...
Hoje, já houve algumas indicações ainda que muito ténues .
E estamos a falar em horizontes de eternidade (mais de 240 h).
Veremos amanhã .
Contudo, é óbvio que esta estabilidade atmosférica ameaça perdurar...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (14 Nov 2008 às 07:04)

Bem meus caros amigos 
Quero dar a noticia em primeiríssima mão ......ehehheheheheh
A partir do dia 25/11/08 e SE TUDO CONTINUAR 
COM AS MESMAS TENDÊNCIAS vamos ter um 
Farto-te de frio, neve, e chuva. Digamos um 
Prenuncio de um inverno à antiga.

Atentamente
     -jf-


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2008 às 08:08)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Bem meus caros amigos
> Quero dar a noticia em primeiríssima mão ......ehehheheheheh
> A partir do dia 25/11/08 e SE TUDO CONTINUAR
> COM AS MESMAS TENDÊNCIAS vamos ter um
> ...




Sim de facto parece que sim.... o "problema" é que ainda falta muito tempo mas situação prevista a partir de dia 25 /11 é deveras interessante, em termos de frio e neve! Não me lembro de ter visto a iso 0 c a 850 hpa em tão baixas latitudes,e está prevista precipitação! Assim se mantenha a tendência! Parece-me uma situação bem mais intensa do que na Gertrudes.....


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 17:54)

pois é mas para 25/11 ainda falta muito portanto fiquem-se pelos 6/7 dias que, por acaso, até estão bem concisos e tenham em conta o final da previsão APENAS como uma tendencia que se se mantiver após um periodo razoavel de tempo poderá ser tida em conta.
quanto as "minhas" previsões eu penso que o tempo seguirá de extremos ( quente e frio) até ao inicio de dezembro.
boas a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Será que ele  irá rebentar nos fins de Novembro ?? :assobio:


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2008 às 17:54)

Bem, mas algo conseguirá deslocar esta fortaleza 





Que grande rotunda para o JET (pena estar a faze-la ao contrário)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2008 às 18:47)

Bem ainda não há luz ao fundo do tunel, segundo o GFS este anti-ciclone vai ficar por cá até ao dia 1 de Dezembro, acho que é desta que vou emigrar


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

Gostei desta Run do Europeu


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

Este posicionamento do AA vai dar muito vento de norte há vai vai


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2008 às 11:27)

Ainda falta muito tempo, mas parece que se está a compôr a coisa.:assobio:
Que vos parece?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 11:48)

Já alguém reparou neste promenor ?? 







DRC disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo, mas parece que se está a compôr a coisa.:assobio:
> Que vos parece?



Não é impossivel, é uma questão de tempo, uma depressão desse género (bastante cavada) como essa costuma fazer a ponte do Outono para o Inverno.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 16:18)

uma run para vos fazer sonhar..


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

Nem é preciso ir tão longe para sonhar pele menos com uma forte nortada a arrastar ar muito frioo a partir de Dia 22


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

> Nem é preciso ir tão longe para sonhar pele menos com uma forte nortada a arrastar ar muito frioo a partir de Dia 22



Poix é Miguel tens razão..

venha ele..


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2008 às 17:47)

Toda a chuva prevista pelo GFS (Meteociel.fr) 
desapareceu e voltam a pôr a pressão com valores 
altos na run das 12h.
Bem, já estou a ver que vem aí uma seca!
(em todos os sentidos)


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Nov 2008 às 02:42)

Consegui estar 2 dias inteiros sem ver modelos de previsão.
A agenda também ajudou.
Mas pensei que no retorno da evasão algo estaria modificado.
Mas o cenário mantem-se inalterável:








[/URL][/IMG] 

Para tantos dias ,(para domingo 23)
um continua a dizer mata , 
o outro esfola 






[/URL][/IMG]

É desmesurada esta estabilidade.
Mas às vezes acontece.
Que seja agora .
E que no Inverno que se avizinha,
que haja Inverno... 
E que esta prolongada estabilidade seja uma apenas um sopro suave,
uma ai que mal soa,
nesta infinidade de acasos que se reequilibram constantemente.
E se Novembro desmerece ,
Dezembro pode prometer.
E ainda queda todo o resto do Inverno.
Para quê já estar desassossegado?


----------



## Chuvento (17 Nov 2008 às 13:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> Consegui estar 2 dias inteiros sem ver modelos de previsão.
> A agenda também ajudou.
> Mas pensei que no retorno da evasão algo estaria modificado.
> Mas o cenário mantem-se inalterável:
> ...




Boa tarde,
Esta "estabilidade" que nos vai corroendo também eu dispenso, já não suporto um céu tão azul e geada em cima do carro pela manhã 
Tenho fé que as coisas vão melhorar


----------



## ACalado (17 Nov 2008 às 16:41)

Já se começa a notar algo











Ao menos já se consegue evidenciar uma deslocação embora muito pequena do AA no GFS








Entretanto o AA não nos larga


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

Não é uma mudança radical mas já vai ser uma pequena mudança principalmente nas temperaturas nocturnas  e já a curto médio prazo de 22 a 25/26  devia vir um pouco mais para Oeste mas já me parece difícil mais do que isto


----------



## ACalado (17 Nov 2008 às 16:51)

Acho que não haverá muito a dizer durante os próximos dias AA instalado


----------



## Brigantia (17 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

spiritmind disse:


> Acho que não haverá muito a dizer durante os próximos dias AA instalado



Isto não está fácil...o AA gosta mesmo de nós

Pelo menos é preferível ter uma situação destas agora do que em Janeiro


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

Que grande seca....   

Penso que não deverá chover mais até ao final de Novembro, poderá haver uma descida das temperaturas lá para Sábado acompanhada de  vento N NEe com pouca probabilidade de precipitações...


----------



## amarusp (17 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

Vale a pena sonhar...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amarusp (17 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

Previsão para a penhas da Saude Serra da Estrela


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

Boas
Vão ver a run das 06 está um sonho a partir do dia 22   já não é um sonho é real... e depois para mim o AA tem os dias contados e a ultima semana vai ser muito animada conforme já tinha dito a dias que tinha fé para a ultima semana do mês  a partir de 22  a partir de 25/26  e muito provavelmente


----------



## Thomar (17 Nov 2008 às 23:27)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Vão ver a run das 06 está um sonho a partir do dia 22   já não é um sonho é real... e depois para mim o AA tem os dias contados e a ultima semana vai ser muito animada conforme já tinha dito a dias que tinha fé para a ultima semana do mês  a partir de 22  a partir de 25/26  e muito provavelmente



Isso é que era!  
Chuva, neve a cotas médias na região centro e norte com uma ISO -2 no dia 29 de Novembro! Que sonho! 
Mas claro ainda estamos muito longe, 288h, ainda falta muita _run_, esperemos que se mantenha a tendência.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Nov 2008 às 02:07)

Já  há fé nestas quase 300 horas???:






[/URL][/IMG]

Não será o rebuçado de S.Pedro que, devidamente apetrechado com as novas tecnologias,nos tenta atenuar dos maus tratos a todos nós  por ele infligidos, acenando com merecidas  recompensas?
É muito lá longe.
É demasiado tempo .
O tempo vai continuar como tem estado.
Solarengo de ceu limpo e seco.
Essa é a certeza.
Estranhamente pela delonga, ainda não se vislumbra, até ao horizonte de fiabilidade, qualquer  substancial alteração no actual estado de coisas.
Claro que , um dia,
o 1040 a noroeste da Ibéria cessa.
Oxalá, nestas próximas  288  horas haja lugar para toda a diferença...
Mas é apenas um oxalá...


----------



## psm (18 Nov 2008 às 07:10)

Pois, as hoje a run das (00) do gfs coloca a normalidade novamente.


Há que aproveitar este sol nada habitual em Novembro, mas que o é, muito saboroso.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2008 às 08:43)

Sim, voltámos à estaca zero.
Secos, sequinhos até meados de Dezembro.






O mesmo já não se pode dizer da grande maioria do território europeu, que viu a quantidade de precipitação prevista para a próxima semana, aumentar ainda mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Nov 2008 às 09:43)

Seca;seca e mais seca, não há sinais de mudança para os próximos dias


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2008 às 10:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Seca;seca e mais seca, não há sinais de mudança para os próximos dias



Pelo GFS sim, mas...

Que dizer do modelo Europeu que já a partir do fim de semana catapulta o Anticiclone para Noroeste?! Estão lançados os dados da confusão!

Quem irá ceder?


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

vitamos disse:


> Pelo GFS sim, mas...
> Que dizer do modelo Europeu que já a partir do fim de semana catapulta o Anticiclone para Noroeste?! Estão lançados os dados da confusão!
> Quem irá ceder?



Nada como uma guerra de modelos para trazer algum animo com o GFS a insistir no mesmo por mais tempo e o ECMWF a dar o AA em fuga para a Terra Nova.


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2008 às 16:42)

Vince disse:


> Nada como uma guerra de modelos para trazer algum animo com o GFS a insistir no mesmo por mais tempo e o ECMWF a dar o AA em fuga para Gronelândia.



E a luta irá prolongar-se. Ás 12 z dá a ligeira sensação de o GFS aproximar-se um nadinha mais do Europeu a médio prazo... mas mais á frente insiste em manter o AA próximo. Aguarda-se a saída do Europeu... Neste momento o interessante parece ser quem irá dar o primeiro passo decisivo de aproximação (a tal cedência), uma vez que todos nós sabemos que em cima da hora, teoricamente, os modelos têm que estar idênticos


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 18:46)

O Europeu está, de facto, mais optimista, mas basta uma pequena deslocação do AA para Oeste e lá continuamos nós com esta seca de tempo...


http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

Grande saída do Europeu a longo prazo. Já ontem o GFS tinha tido uma saída idêntica que hoje abandonou...
















Ainda falta muito tempo mas já se começa a ver uma luz ao fundo do túnel...


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

Vamos continuar a acompanhar as próximas saídas para ver se o adeusinho ao AA ganha consistência!


----------



## amarusp (18 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

Chuva e neve, só mesmo em todo o norte de Espanha!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gongas (19 Nov 2008 às 00:34)

Bem, segundo o nosso IM a partir da próxima semana vamos ter temperaturas bem baixinhas e já com alguma chuva para dia 28, que com temperaturas tão baixas seria de neve em muitas zonas.
Alguns exemplos:

COIMBRA:

Sábado, 22 de Novembro  
16ºC   5ºC   Céu limpo 0%    Fraco 

Domingo, 23 de Novembro  
15ºC   5ºC   Céu limpo 0%    Fraco 

 Segunda-feira, 24 de Novembro  
14ºC    5ºC   Céu limpo 6%    Fraco 

Terça-feira, 25 de Novembro  
11ºC   10ºC   Céu pouco nublado 6%    Moderado 

Quarta-feira, 26 de Novembro  
10ºC    5ºC   Céu limpo 2%    Moderado 

Quinta-feira, 27 de Novembro 
 9ºC    1ºC   Céu limpo 4%    Fraco 

Sexta-feira, 28 de Novembro  
10ºC    2ºC   Aguaceiros 18%    Forte

BRAGANÇA:

Sábado, 22 de Novembro  
12ºC    2ºC   Céu limpo 0%    Moderado 

Domingo, 23 de Novembro  
11ºC   0ºC   Céu pouco nublado 0%    Fraco 

 Segunda-feira, 24 de Novembro  
11ºC    2ºC   Céu limpo 4%    Moderado 

Terça-feira, 25 de Novembro  
7ºC      4ºC   Céu pouco nublado 8%    Moderado 

Quarta-feira, 26 de Novembro  
6ºC      -1ºC   Céu pouco nublado 2%    Moderado 

Quinta-feira, 27 de Novembro  
3ºC      -4ºC   Céu limpo 4%    Fraco 

Sexta-feira, 28 de Novembro  
2ºC    -3ºC   Aguaceiros 24%    Moderado


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

Gongas disse:


> Bem, segundo o nosso IM a partir da próxima semana vamos ter temperaturas bem baixinhas e já com alguma chuva para dia 28, que com temperaturas tão baixas seria de neve em muitas zonas.
> Alguns exemplos:
> 
> COIMBRA:
> ...


mais uma vez recordo que esses valores são tirados dos modelos e não sao da autoria ou responsabilidade do IM


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2008 às 14:54)

Bem, para esta noite e a próxima o nosso IM prevê para Bragança umas mínimas muito interessantes para a época: -5ºC e -6ºC, respectivamente.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2008 às 15:04)

O INM Espanhol aposta já na cota de neve de 800m para o dia 25, nos munícipio de Alcanices e Puebla de Sanabria, adjacentes a Bragança.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2008 às 16:26)

Mais uma vez estamos dependentes do nosso amigo AA se ele resolver dar uma achegazinha para noroeste ou oeste podemos sonhar com algo se ele resolver vir para cima de nos como tem sido hábito ficamos na mesma  para já o gfs melhora


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

spiritmind disse:


> Mais uma vez estamos dependentes do nosso amigo AA se ele resolver dar uma achegazinha para noroeste ou oeste podemos sonhar com algo se ele resolver vir para cima de nos como tem sido hábito ficamos na mesma  para já o gfs melhora



Acima de tudo parece que o frio vai-se instalar! Quanto à precipitação está complicado...

Certo é que o GFS tem melhorado significativamente, veremos que ditarão os restantes modelos!


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

Bgc disse:


> Bem, para esta noite e a próxima o nosso IM prevê para Bragança umas mínimas muito interessantes para a época: -5ºC e -6ºC, respectivamente.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3



Parecem-me um pouco exagerados esses valores mínimos, mas espero que acertem


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2008 às 17:56)

Para a Madeira, e a manter-se as previsões para os dias 25 a 28, poderá cair neve no Pico do Areeiro e Pico Ruivo.
As temperaturas a 850hpa chegam aos 2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

O GFS está com um devaneio de deixar qualquer um de olhos regalados.
Na run das 12h prevê precipitação e neve a cotas bem jeitosas, para o primeiro fim-de-semana prolongado de Dezembro.







Bem, para já são apenas sonhos...
Vamos esperar que tenham pelo menos um cheirinho a realidade!


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

Para mim já não é um sonho  Entrada fria de NE possivelmente com força e depois um afastamento do AA que nos vai dar muitas alegrias para o fim da ultima semana do mês  por isso volto a dizer o que já disse a alguns dias tenho muita fé na ultima semana do mês, primeiro o frio de estalar e depois...!!


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

Bgc disse:


> Bem, para esta noite e a próxima o nosso IM prevê para Bragança umas mínimas muito interessantes para a época: -5ºC e -6ºC, respectivamente.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3



Também acho que são previsões um pouco exageradas mas vamos esperar pelo evoluir da noite...

Para já o alerta amarelo já foi lançado.


----------



## amarusp (19 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

Previsão de minimas -5 e -6 para os dias 20 e 21 na cidade de Bragança, segundo o INM!!


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

para amanha e 6ª temperaturas no NE do pais Tmin a rondar os -5Cº
e aqui em lisboa e no litoral a sul da capital uns amenos ( escaldantes) 8Cº
ele há com cada uma..........


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

amarusp disse:


> Previsão de minimas -5 e -6 para os dias 20 e 21 na cidade de Bragança, segundo o INM!!


pois é.. e uma granda brutalidade e o esquisito é que em lis pouco vai baixar dos 10Cº
quanto á neve a cotas baixas "fiem-se na virgem e corram pá serra da estrela" duvido que neve abaixo dos 600/800m no norte e 900m no sul.
se chovesse amanha ou isso  talvez nevasse ate mesmo em leiria ( min de -1Cº) mas claro que se chovesse a minima seria de uns 5Cº... to como o outro " se cá nevasse fazia-se cá ski".
o frio vai entrar e as temperaturas aproximar-se-hão daquelas tipicas de janeiro mas neve ao nivel do mar ou a 200m ou 300m só mesmo " no dia de são nunca á tarde quando o rei fizer anos".
boas a todos e rezem ( muito)


----------



## Thomar (19 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS está com um devaneio de deixar qualquer um de olhos regalados.
> Na run das 12h prevê precipitação e neve a cotas bem jeitosas, para o primeiro fim-de-semana prolongado de Dezembro.
> 
> Bem, para já são apenas sonhos...
> Vamos esperar que tenham pelo menos um cheirinho a realidade!



Pois é *AnDré*! 
O GFS já há 48 horas atrás previa uma situação idêntica, mas depois alterou tudo.
Agora voltou a dar esperanças aos meteoloucos do frio e da neve...
Vamos ver se a tendência se mantêm!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

Este cenário promete... só espero que desta vez as coisas corram bem... nem sempre pode correr mal!


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

Se o AA fizer o que os modelos estão a mostrar tanto o GFS como o Europeu não tenho a mínima duvida que depois daquela entrada fria forte mas seca a partir do dia 25 iremos ter depois disso uma entrada muito mais forte de Norte e com chuvas, vento e neve a cotas médias e baixas mas isso de cotas falamos mais tarde   Acabou o reinado do AA


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

E não ponho fora de hipótese poder nevar nas terras altas e médias do norte e centro na dia 25


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

Não resisto em publicar esta carta...







A Partir das 126h é uma beleza... mas vamos aguardar calmamente...


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

miguel disse:


> E não ponho fora de hipótese poder nevar nas terras altas e médias do norte e centro na dia 25



Nós aqui falamos neste momento do mês presente... Mas olhem que se estivessemos a falar de Dezembro, não era nada mau...

O que quero dizer com isto é que se nevasse no dia 25 de Dezembro (dia de Natal) era uma coisa bonita de se ver, um cenário típico de um filme.


----------



## Nuno (19 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

Boa noite

Mínimas interessantes ate algo extremas, para algumas zonas, máximas baixas, e o vento moderado de norte gelado, o que vai fazer muita gente bater o dente, geada nalguns sítios improváveis, *mas claro isto tudo se continuar a mostrar esta tendência*, mas penso que o melhor de tudo é que vem a seguir, é uma situação a acompanhar pessoal, uma boa noite

Abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Não resisto em publicar esta carta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo amigo Gilmet!


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2008 às 23:02)




----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Gilmet disse:


>



 no comments, espero que o AA tenha marcado um jantar com os esquimós se não nada feito.


----------



## Nuno (19 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> no comments, espero que o AA tenha marcado um jantar com os esquimós se não nada feito.





Calma fui eu que dei dinheiro ao AA para ir jantar fora com os esquimós  Fora de brincadeiras, Mario faz uma carta de despedida ao AA


----------



## psm (19 Nov 2008 às 23:08)

Agora, vão todos dizer que vem a ave de aguoiro agoirar a previsão do GFS, e ponho isto para refrear os SE´S


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

miguel disse:


> E não ponho fora de hipótese poder nevar nas terras altas e médias do norte e centro na dia 25



Esta entrada deverá ser seca. Eu não acredito em precipitação digna de registo, mas espero estar enganado

Já relativamente ao que os modelos apontam para o fim-de-semana a seguir é de facto animador...vamos continuar a seguir a situação, pois, ainda só se trata de uma tendência.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

Brigantia disse:


> Esta entrada deverá ser seca. Eu não acredito em precipitação digna de registo, mas espero estar enganado
> 
> Já relativamente ao que os modelos apontam para o fim-de-semana a seguir é de facto animador...vamos continuar a seguir a situação, pois, ainda só se trata de uma tendência.



Dia 25 a instabilidade vai andar no ar ai pelo Norte e com o ar frio que vão ter  mas claro que pode ficar tudo apenas em nuvens e não deixar nada, mas não ponho fora de hipótese nevar em algumas serras


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Esta entrada deverá ser seca. Eu não acredito em precipitação digna de registo, mas espero estar enganado
> 
> Já relativamente ao que os modelos apontam para o fim-de-semana a seguir é de facto animador...vamos continuar a seguir a situação, pois, ainda só se trata de uma tendência.



boas 

isso mesmo Brigantia, e é aí no canto NE de Portugal que se vai dar as mínimas mais baixas.


abraços


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

Um cenário a lembrar o final de Outubro/inicio de Novembro.

Será mais uma entrada de norte. Como todas as outras que nos fizeram sonhar alto.
Contra os modelos, temos as serras espanholas que desempenharão o seu habitual papel e guardar tudo só para elas. Um trabalho que nos deixa na secura e frescura. 

Estas entradas de norte/nordeste, trazem-nos sempre muita parra e pouca uva.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2008 às 02:40)

AnDré disse:


> Um cenário a lembrar o final de Outubro/inicio de Novembro.
> 
> Será mais uma entrada de norte. Como todas as outras que nos fizeram sonhar alto.
> Contra os modelos, temos as serras espanholas que desempenharão o seu habitual papel e guardar tudo só para elas. Um trabalho que nos deixa na secura e frescura.
> ...



A minha experiência de analise de modelos ainda é curta, mas esta parece-me que vai ser mais uma tipica entrada Norte, em que ficamos a ver os espanhois atolados de neve, enquanto nós olhamos para as nuvens à espera de ver cair 2 ou 3 farrapitos.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Nov 2008 às 06:24)

Até 25 ,26 há consenso nos vários modelos:
-Entrada fria norte/nordeste .Globalmente seca ,como de costume quando falamos deste tipo de  "entradas".
Depois e também como é normal , é que começam as divergências.
O GFS aponta para outra nova entrada fria de norte de tempo limitado, mais vigorosa e já  com  precipitações lá para o final do mês, enquanto o ECMWF aponta também para precipitações mais generalizadas mas com trajecto já mais temperado marítimo e por tempo mais prolongado.
Mas eu ficar-me-ía apenas pelo que é consensual hoje (20) ocorrer :
Continuação do tempo seco do Minho ao Algarve e com descida dos valores da temperatura para o início da semana que vem.Precipitações a 25/26?
A ocorrer serão muito  confinadas a norte e de pouca importância.
Depois, 
bom depois é a velha história de sempre:
-Uns dizem uma coisa hoje enquanto outros dizem outra e amanhã os que hoje diziam uma coisa já estarão  a dizer outra e vice-versa.
Mas há que realçar  que começa-se a vislumbrar finalmente algumas brechas 
no "porta-aviões anticiclónico" e isso por si só é já uma boa notícia.
Veremos se no final do mês estaremos mais sorridentes...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2008 às 10:01)

Bem pelo que o GFS indica parece que vem ai frio.


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2008 às 10:03)

psm disse:


> Agora, vão todos dizer que vem a ave de aguoiro agoirar a previsão do GFS, e ponho isto para refrear os SE´S



A relutância do NOGAPS estava a causar-me alguma inquietação mas eis que hoje de manhã e pela primeira vez...











Eis a primeira cedência do último resistente e assim já é possível começar a sonhar um pouco... Pelo menos o Norte e Centro poderão ter uma próxima semana animada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 10:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem pelo que o GFS indica parece que vem ai frio.



Continua a ser um sonho a um horizonte de 174h. 
Mas vá, esperemos que assim seja e veremos o que sucede.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 10:15)

vitamos disse:


> A relutância do NOGAPS estava a causar-me alguma inquietação mas eis que hoje de manhã e pela primeira vez...



É verdade, o NGP tinha tudo muito mais para leste até ontem e parece que teve que engolir o sapo no run da meia noite e juntar-se aos outros.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem pelo que o GFS indica parece que vem ai frio.



Sim, frio ninguém o tira, agora chuva ??  mesmo assim não acredito em tanto frio, vamos lá ver :assobio:


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

Depois de Segunda-Feira vai começar o Inverno. Primeiro frio e depois chuvoso e frio. Até ao horizonte de previsão do GFS, as entradas de norte/nordeste vão ser o prato do dia. A run 06Z confirma o cenário da 00Z.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

sonhar sonhar  se isto acontecesse eu dava em maluco, é mais fácil atirar uma maçã para a Lua.

O cenário mais provável (por mário barros) que pode acontecer, é retirarem a chuva toda, e ficar metade do frio.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> sonhar sonhar  se isto acontecesse eu dava em maluco, é mais fácil atirar uma maçã para a Lua.
> 
> O cenário mais provável (por mário barros) que pode acontecer, é retirarem a chuva toda, e ficar metade do frio.



Onde é que está o Mário Barros do frio a toda a hora? De que as coisas vão piorar, "e vai nevar, e vai nevar"?

GFS e os seus mega devaneios!


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

Bem, o Freemeteo já se adiantou a meter neve e muito frio aqui para a zona, a partir de dia 24/25. Vamos seguir com atenção, porque merece.

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

já começa a deslocar-se um pouco para oeste/noroeste  vamos aguardar






pena é a precipitação que irá faltar


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2008 às 13:37)

Em Espanha, para não variar, vai ser um fartote. O INM coloca as cotas de neve, por exemplo, nos 200m para a região de Burgos e nos 100m para Logroño! 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=09001

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=26001


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

Como sempre, e para variar, o Algarve fica de fora de qualquer acontecimento com piada que possa ocorrer!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2008 às 14:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Como sempre, e para variar, o Algarve fica de fora de qualquer acontecimento com piada que possa ocorrer!!!




Calma e descontração... Pelo freemeteo e analizando as temp_min e max esperadas a coincidir com a precipitação (caso o freemeteo e GFS estiverem certos), nos pontos mais altos e mais perto deste meu sotavento verifiquei que:

Feiteira ( 533m ) : com precipitação: 2ºC o que poderá vir algo durante a noite e madrugada;

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2268308

Alcaria do Cume ( 525m ) : 2ºC

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2272170

Existem possibilidades nas terras do caldeirão e interior Algarvio...

Segundo este padrao e dando alguma fiabilidade ao Freemeteo é claro...

Tenta ver em Aljezur , pois tem tido minimas abaixo de 0 quase todos os dias... verifica essa zona!!


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

miguel disse:


> Eu vejo que a saída disto está depois do dia 21/22 com o deslocamento do AA e uma entrada fria de NE provavelmente



Reparem na data deste meu post dia 12 de Novembro...não errei por muito   a mudança já andava no ar  venha o frio a sério


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 16:02)

]ToRnAdO[;96988 disse:
			
		

> Tenta ver em Aljezur , pois tem tido mínimas abaixo de 0 quase todos os dias... verifica essa zona!!



As mínimas muito baixas de Aljezur nada tem a ver com este campeonato, são um processo atmosférico radicalmente distinto das advecções frias como a que se aproxima. O assunto foi muito discutido num tópico do fórum durante vários dias, passa por lá para perceberes porque é que uma coisa não tem a ver com outra.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

Vince disse:


> As mínimas muito baixas de Aljezur nada tem a ver com este campeonato, são um processo atmosférico radicalmente distinto das advecções frias como a que se aproxima. O assunto foi muito discutido num tópico do fórum durante vários dias, passa por lá para perceberes porque é que uma coisa não tem a ver com outra.



Só agora tive a oportunidade de ver... as inversoes termicas com AA muito fortes...

How do surface temperature inversions form? The most common manner in which surface inversions form is through the cooling of the air near the ground at night. Once the sun goes down, the ground loses heat very quickly, and this cools the air that is in contact with the ground. However, since air is a very poor conductor of heat, the air just above the surface remains warm. Conditions that favor the development of a strong surface inversion are calm winds, clear skies, and long nights. Calm winds prevent warmer air above the surface from mixing down to the ground, and clear skies increase the rate of cooling at the Earth's surface. Long nights allow for the cooling of the ground to continue over a longer period of time, resulting in a greater temperature decrease at the surface. Since the nights in the wintertime are much longer than nights during the summertime, surface inversions are stronger and more common during the winter months. A strong inversion implies a substantial temperature difference exists between the cool surface air and the warmer air aloft. During the daylight hours, surface inversions normally weaken and disappear as the sun warms the Earth's surface. However, under certain meteorological conditions, such as strong high pressure over the area, these inversions can persist as long as several days. In addition, local topographical features can enhance the formation of inversions, especially in valley locations.


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2008 às 16:18)

Ligeiras melhorias 











o que me agrada mais é ver o AA a subir de latitude e deslocar-se para noroeste


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2008 às 16:18)

Vai saindo mais uma run do GFS e mantém-se a situação até com um ligeiro aumento de precipitação. 

Esperemos é que a subida de expectativas não traga uma grande queda...


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 16:33)

Esta run não tem melhorias na minha opinião, apenas aumenta muito ligeiramente a chuva mas tira muito frio principalmente a 850hpa  a run das 18 vai voltar a meter mas já se sabe que a run das 18 e das 06 metem sempre mais que a das 12... O que entristece mais nesta run é o AA mais próximo no dia 27 o que pode estragar a maior festa...mas vai meter tudo a nosso favor de novo e voltar a tirar e voltar a meter


----------



## ppereira (20 Nov 2008 às 16:37)

para mim isto vai dar mais um "efeito rotunda" nos dias 24/25.
para o final do mês esta run acabou com a festa....
vamos ver as próximas mas esta não trouxe nada de bom


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

ppereira disse:


> para mim isto vai dar mais um "efeito rotunda" nos dias 24/25.
> para o final do mês esta run acabou com a festa....
> vamos ver as próximas mas esta não trouxe nada de bom



Não concordo muito... Eu não a vejo assim tão má...

Torna mais consistente o curto prazo prevendo mais chuva e mantendo o frio nas primeiras 108 horas.

É certo que retira um pouco de frio e parece acabrunhar um pouco até ás 180h, mas entramos no terreno onde o GFS é por vezes um pouco cego...

E mantém-se um segundo painel sobre o qual lanço um pensamento: "Se algum dia os segundos painéis do GFS se concretizarem Portugal será um país muito mais branco... e submerso... e onde está o Limpa Neves mais próximo que já não consigo sair de casa? "

Agora uma nota sobre os modelos!  A medalha desta vez vai para o modelo Europeu... Nas últimas runs o GFS adquiriu um padrão idêntico àquele que o ECM indicava há uns dias!

Finalmente, entre os mistos de alegria e tristeza nunca esquecer os habituais caldos de galinha! Ainda numa situação recente se mostravam meteogramas do freemeteo para várias zonas do Alentejo com a previsão de neve a curto prazo... e puff...

Agora pessoalmente... acho que isto anda mesmo muito interessante


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 16:51)

Mas por outro lado alguém já reparou na potente depressão do dia 28 de 975hpa?É a que tem sido mostrada a cair sobre a PI e continua lá e muito mais potente nesta run só não vem assim cá parar porque o AA está a meter-se por baixo mas se ele pegar com o da Gronelândia de 1045hpa e ficar na vertical então vamos levar com uma bela depressão em cima como tem mostrado   É preciso é calma!


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2008 às 16:51)

miguel disse:


> Esta run não tem melhorias na minha opinião, apenas aumenta muito ligeiramente a chuva mas tira muito frio principalmente a 850hpa  a run das 18 vai voltar a meter mas já se sabe que a run das 18 e das 06 metem sempre mais que a das 12... O que entristece mais nesta run é o AA mais próximo no dia 27 o que pode estragar a maior festa...mas vai meter tudo a nosso favor de novo e voltar a tirar e voltar a meter



eu so digo que tem melhorias pois aproxima-se mais com a realidade no meu ponto de vista pois o que mostrava anteriormente para mim era ZERO  gosto da deslocação do AA paa noroeste subindo de latitude  nunca vi esta entrada como uma entrada de trazer neve a cotas baixas mas sim aos locais normais 
Agora é lógico quem já andava a pensar que poderia nevar a cotas baixas e natural que comece a ficar desiludido


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

spiritmind disse:


> eu so digo que tem melhorias pois aproxima-se mais com a realidade no meu ponto de vista pois o que mostrava anteriormente para mim era ZERO  gosto da deslocação do AA paa noroeste subindo de latitude  nunca vi esta entrada como uma entrada de trazer neve a cotas baixas mas sim aos locais normais
> Agora é lógico quem já andava a pensar que poderia nevar a cotas baixas e natural que comece a ficar desiludido



Isso não deve ser para mim!! Se leres um post meu salvo erro ontem nunca falei em cotas baixas para esta primeira entrada dia 25 falei em terras altas e médias  Caso chova!!


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

miguel disse:


> Isso não deve ser para mim!! Se leres um post meu salvo erro ontem nunca falei em cotas baixas para esta primeira entrada dia 25 falei em terras altas e médias  Caso chova!!




então qual é a duvida se se mantiver assim nevará nas terras altas  pois como tu disseste meteu mais precipitação  só não entendo porque disseste que a run era bem pior


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

Isto é o que dá quase um mes de ressaca com muita dose de AA 

VÊ-se algo branco ao fim do tunel fica logo tudo agitado... (não sao os unicos) 

Mas isto é preciso ter calma ate pelo menos ao final do 3º dia antes de acontecer pois os outros dois dias de modelos é so para reforçar a ideia...

Ainda vem a RUN 18Z que pelo costume irá carregar em força e depois lá vai outra vez tudo por terra... Ate somos capazes de ver na RUN 18Z uma ISO -5 em cima do Algarve...

Vamos de ter que acompanhar a situaçao da depressao que o miguel referiu e ver o comportamento dela na sua descida á Europa e confrontar com os modelos... acho que assim será um pouco mais facil e saber um pouco daquilo que nos espera...


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

Apenas uma referência novamente para a ovelha negra do rebanho...






O NOGAPS volta a recuar um pouco e volta a ser o membro dissonante desta sinfonia...


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

spiritmind disse:


> então qual é a duvida se se mantiver assim nevará nas terras altas  pois como tu disseste meteu mais precipitação  só não entendo porque disseste que a run era bem pior



No meu entender depois de ver várias saídas esta sem duvida é das piores que vi nos últimos dias! apenas isso, lá por melhorar muito ligeiramente numa determina hora do dia tal não vai fazer dela uma run melhor...e dias 26 e 27 não tirou muito ar frio em altura em relação a runs anteriores?tirou, dai eu dizer que não é das melhores que já vi já para não falar a partir de 27  para mim não é boa se para ti é boa!!  cada um tem a sua opinião. aposto que vou ver melhores e tu vais ter de concordar comigo que foi melhor que esta e vice versa..


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Bonito de ser ver, pena ser seca


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Aqui está uma imagem do elemento que eu utilizo, e que está acima de todos os modelos  começa a resentir-se  não deverá mudar mais que isto.


----------



## amarusp (20 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

E Espanha aqui tão perto! Previsão para Burgos com cota de neve a atingir 200m e previsão para uma localidade da Galiza com queda de neve na cota dos 500m.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nuno (20 Nov 2008 às 19:12)

Boa noite

O Ecwm mantém oh ate aumenta o frio na 2 vaga *esperar para ver*


----------



## amarusp (20 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

Segunda feira sencação termica de -16ºC para a Torre..





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

Nuno disse:


> O Ecwm mantém oh ate aumenta o frio na 2 vaga *esperar para ver*



Quanto à "2º vaga" o ECMWF interessa-nos muito mais do que aquela depressão do GFS tem agora tão a norte. Serve de esperança que na "1ª vaga" o ECM é que venceu, pelo menos até ao momento, pois o GFS se se recordam prolongava o AA mais tempo.
O grande problema é que o ECM ontem tinha precisamente esta cunha anti ciclónica aqui como tem o GFS hoje para o dia 29, e a tantas horas (200) isto vai dar muitas voltas e está MUITO longe de qualquer tipo de consolidação. O melhor é esquecer para já esta e olhar apenas para a entrada de frio, a ver se essa se confirma, e depois logo se vê o que vem a seguir que está tudo muito longínquo ainda.


*Dia 29*


----------



## Nuno (20 Nov 2008 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> Quanto à "2º vaga" o ECMWF interessa-nos muito mais do que aquela depressão do GFS tem agora tão a norte. Serve de esperança que na "1ª vaga" o ECM é que venceu, pelo menos até ao momento, pois o GFS se se recordam prolongava o AA mais tempo.
> O grande problema é que o ECM ontem tinha precisamente esta cunha anti ciclónica aqui como tem o GFS hoje para o dia 29, e a tantas horas (200) isto vai dar muitas voltas e está MUITO longe de qualquer tipo de consolidação. O melhor é esquecer para já esta e olhar apenas para a entrada de frio, a ver se essa se confirma, e depois logo se vê o que vem a seguir que está tudo muito longínquo ainda.
> 
> 
> *Dia 29*




Nem mais nem menos, certo


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

Em relação a dia 25 acho que mais uma vez os contemplados serão "nuestros irmanos..." acordilheira cantábrica fica com tudo e não deixa passar nada, isto é se concretizar uma típica entrada de Norte...depois disso vamos tomando uns calmexS!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

O Freemeteo esta-me a crer que sofra do coração e de tudo mais








Não aguento esta emoção de ver ALCARIA DO CUME 585M (FEITEIRA 533M) com estes simbolos...:assobio:

La vou eu de iglo para a serra


----------



## Brigantia (20 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

Saída de sonho do GFS relativamente á 2ª vaga. Ainda falta muito tempo mas é impossível ficar indiferente a esta saída em linha com a saída 12Z do ECMWF.
A eventual junção entre o AA e o da Gronelândia pode permitir uma grande entrada fria e mais molhada...

Meteograma para Bragança






Para já é apenas um sonho pois ainda falta uma eternidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2008 às 00:37)

Ena pá, está espetacular


----------



## Brigantia (21 Nov 2008 às 08:13)

Boa saída 0Z do ECMWF.






O GFS é parece um pouco pior...vamos ver se nas próximas saídas volta a colocar a entrada mais a Sul.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 09:42)

3 notas que deixo relativamente à run das 0z dos principais modelos.

- GFS a colocar mais precipitação o que é bom  No entanto retira um pouco de frio no Domingo e Segunda Feira para carregar bem de seguida. 

- ECM com um cenário muito favorável a partir das 72 horas! Até agora tem-se comportado bem, veremos o que irá acontecer

- NOGAPS acentua a divergência... É estranho o comportamento que este tem tido, quando se parecia querer juntar no médio prazo aos restantes modelos.

Quanto à segunda investida, parece haver ainda alguma incerteza e como foi dito nada como aguardar mais um pouco


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2008 às 10:37)

Tá-se tudo a compor para umas chuvitas abundantes no norte e centro com neve nas terras altas


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

Para a Madeira as temperaturas a 850hPa trazem uma rasteira, que a manter-se em próximas runs inviabiliza a queda de neve no Pico Ruivo e Areeiro. 

No dia 27 a temperatura esperada a 850hpa é de 1ºC na Madeira (geopotencial nos 1540 m) o Pico Ruivo a 1862m seria de esperar alguma neve. 

Mas olhando mais ao pormenor, a temperatura desde os 1000hpa até aos 850hpa desce, para logo começar a subir.. um inversão térmica que coloca temperaturas de 4ºC já a 800hpa. 





Uma temperatura baixa a 850Hpa nestes casos, é esperada essencialmente para manter as condições de neve que já venham dos níveis mais altos da atmosfera, e não para criar ali as condições de neve. 

Só aos 750hpa a 700hpa se vai encontrar a ISO 0ºC. 

Olhando de forma grosseira apenas para as temperaturas dos 850Hpa e dos 500hpa, haveria condições para a queda de neve na Madeira de 26 a 30 de Novembro... mas pelo andar da carruagem arrisca-se a não ter nenhuma...


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

Para um dia de chuva e ainda por cima na minha zona, são temperaturas bem frescas


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

Esta run é um sonho quase inacreditável   se a run das 12 é das mais fiáveis então já nem sei o que pensar    o que nos mete é lindo e até extremo em frio para quinta então


----------



## olheiro (21 Nov 2008 às 16:41)

com todo o respeito:

mas um homem da minha idade que até nem é míope nem tem outro tipo de disfunções visuais, não consegue ler o quadro que anexas..... mas já sou velho....

Não consegues em cinemascope com écram panorâmico?


----------



## olheiro (21 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

Estava a referir-me ao quadro do squidward.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

olheiro disse:


> Estava a referir-me ao quadro do squidward.....



Basta clicar no quadro para o ver em maiores dimensões.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

Sem dúvida uma boa run do GFS a fazer sonha muito, muito alto...

Mas para não cair é melhor aguardar ainda mais um pouco


----------



## psm (21 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

miguel disse:


> Esta run é um sonho quase inacreditável   se a run das 12 é das mais fiáveis então já nem sei o que pensar    o que nos mete é lindo e até extremo em frio para quinta então





Põe frio, e não precipitação tal como o nogap´s, mas a partir das 156 horas, sim vai ser de sonho ao nivel de precipitação, no entanto  o nogap´s continua a ser conservador na mudança de padrão.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

psm disse:


> Põe frio, e não precipitação tal como o nogap´s, mas a partir das 156 horas, sim vai ser de sonho ao nivel de precipitação, no entanto  o nogap´s continua a ser conservador na mudança de padrão.



Se bem que o NOGAPS virou um pouco nesta run.

A chuva está mesmo por um fio e será certamente por aí a maior possibilidade de fiasco meteorológico desta situação. Vislumbro por análise do GFS e agora em consonância com o NOGAPS uma janela de opurtunidade no interior Alentejano para as 108  / 114 h fruto das baixas pressões a SE da península com precipitação no Sul de Espanha estendendo-se até à fronteira... 

Mas a distância até lá ainda é muita...


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

Terça vejo grandes possibilidades de neve nas terras altas e medias do Norte e Centro, depois já vai ser mais difícil ver chuva é pena pois seria quando se poderia ver boas e agradáveis surpresas de Norte a sul porque as ISO a sul são muito baixas igualmente   a segunda vaga essa sim tem mais interesse por ter muita chuva e muito frio também!! estou em pulgas para ver a run do Europeu daqui a pouco para mim é o que tem mostrado a segunda vaga mais interessante.


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

Esta parece ser mais uma típica situação em que caem meia dúzia de flocos nas nossas serras enquanto que Espanha fica completamente parada. A pouca precipitação que prevêem tem tendência a diminuir ainda mais nas próximas runs, acho que é melhor não termos ilusões. Mais interessante poderá ser o "cozinhado" que se está a preparar para o fim de semana prolongado, na minha opinião


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Nov 2008 às 17:36)

Não é de meu timbre embandeirar em arco por dá cá aquela run,
mas o que mais me chama a atenção nesta última do GFS das 12Z é  a consistência do potente anticiclone na Gronelândia e o aparecimento depois de outro potente anticiclone a leste da Escandinávia e assim todo o Norte Atlântico e o Norte Europeu ficariam sob a acção conjunta desses 2 anticiclones que até eventualmente poder-se-íam unir.
E já se sabe que quando assim acontece normalmente o sul da Europa,incluindo a Ibéria quedariam com tempo revolto para vários dias.
O meu lado mais prudente manda-me no entanto refrear ,uma vez que  tudo isto são cenários para mais de 150/160 horas .
Mas se o GFS insistir nas próximas saídas e tiver mais companheiros de route , então poderemos começar não a sonhar, mas sim a prepararmo-nos.
A meteorologia é mesmo uma emoção ...


----------



## ppereira (21 Nov 2008 às 17:40)

Penso que na 1ª vaga o frio tá garantido, agora a neve....
o freemeteo ainda não dá nada de especial. No norte (Montalegre) apenas uma água/neve (com -0,9ºC).
na zona da guarda já dá qq coisa para as primeiras horas de quarta, mas apenas 1,9cm
nada de especial...
já a segunda vaga, embora a esta distância, a precipitação parece muito superior, poderá é faltar o frio
fica aqui a esperança, como alguém já aqui disse, que o frio da 1ª se instale e permaneça para a 2ª
e aí sim poderia haver neve em maior quantidade


----------



## psm (21 Nov 2008 às 17:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> Não é de meu timbre embandeirar em arco por dá cá aquela run,
> mas o que mais me chama a atenção nesta última do GFS das 12Z é  a consistência do potente anticiclone na Gronelândia e o aparecimento depois de outro potente anticiclone a leste da Escandinávia e assim todo o Norte Atlântico e o Norte Europeu ficariam sob a acção conjunta desses 2 anticiclones que até eventualmente poder-se-íam unir.
> E já se sabe que quando assim acontece normalmente o sul da Europa,incluindo a Ibéria quedariam com tempo revolto para vários dias.
> O meu lado mais prudente manda-me no entanto refrear ,uma vez que  tudo isto são cenários para mais de 150/160 horas .
> ...






Não podia estar mais de acordo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2008 às 17:53)

Previsões bastante engraçadas, do Freemeteo e do MeteoBlue, mas ainda distantes...

*Freemeteo:*






*MeteoBlue:*





Será que vou ter menos de 5,8ºC (Record de Novembro do ano passado)?


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

Ao que parece, vou ter as primeiras temperaturas negativas deste Inverno .






Início de semana, já relativamente fresco e depois é sempre a descer .



Uma pergunta para todos agora: qual a probabilidade de, olhando para as 2 imagens (em cima e em baixo) de ter neve, ou granizo, ou algo do género?


----------



## amarusp (21 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

Na madrugada de terça feira previsão de até 5 cm de neve nas terras altas do norte e centro(a ver vamos)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ACalado (21 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

gosto bastante de carta sinoptica  espero que se mantenha, vento de norte com a deslocação do AA para oeste/noroeste e com uma pequena frente fria activa a entrar pelo norte. vamos ver o que ai dar


----------



## ACalado (21 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

Não há muito a dizer


----------



## Bgc (22 Nov 2008 às 00:39)

O Weather.com põe já, para dias 28 e 29, Rain/Snow para Bragança, com 60% de probabilidade de precipitação.



http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav...day/POXX0038?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_business


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 01:50)

É a primeira vez que vejo o Freemeteo a prever 0ºC para aqui!!


----------



## Bgc (22 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

Para já, o nosso IM não arrisca cotas inferiores a 1000m:

 Previsão para 2ª Feira, 24 de Novembro de 2008

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade,
de norte para sul.
Períodos de chuva na região Norte, estendendo-se progressivamente
às restantes regiões e passando a regime de aguaceiros que poderão
ser de neve acima dos 1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado (25 a 35 km/h), soprando forte (35 a 45 km/h)
no litoral e forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h), com rajadas da
ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

 Previsão para 3ª Feira, 25 de Novembro de 2008

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e que serão de neve acima dos
1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral. Nas terras
altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h), com rajadas
da ordem dos 90 km/h, enfraquecendo para moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) para o fim do dia.
Descida de temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

Gilmet disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo o Freemeteo a prever 0ºC para aqui!!



Pois, deve-se basear no modelo russo


----------



## rogers (22 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

Eu não acredito que venha acontecer nada de espetacular. A cada dia que passa fica mais evidadente que os modelos não passam mesmo disso: Modelos. 

Vem chuva, vem um pouco mais de frio, mas não deve passar mesmo disso. 

Penso que durante a próxima semana, no litoral norte as temperaturas não devem ultrapassar os 5graus na mínima. Para o nordeste transmontano pode ser que haja algo, mas mesmo assim tenho as minhas dúvidas. 

Mesmo essa semana esteve bem amena e hoje está primaveril aqui em Paços de Ferreira. Ainda não vi nenhuma geada, tão comum nessa época.

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

A run das 12h do GFS é o pesadelo para quem está a pensar viajar no fim-de-semana prolongado de 1 de Dezembro, e um regalo para os olhos para aqueles que tencionam aproveitar o fim-de-semana para estudar e descansar.


----------



## olheiro (22 Nov 2008 às 17:18)

Boa tarde:


Também me parece que estamos a fazer um foguetório dedicado a um santo  que do alto do seu altar nos  está olhando, prazenteiramente, com ar incrédulo...

Estamos na segunda quinzena de Novembro que na maior parte das vezes está destinada a chuva (muita ou pouca) e a alguma neve nas terras altas ....respeitando a tradição e observação milenar de milhares de gerações.... isto é: "a seguir ao verão de S. Martinho"... quando não dá mesmo para Novembro secar as almas e o corpo (o que também acontece com frequência).

Em resumo: caros foristas V. Exas. têm o raro favor de viver num país em que a vivência meteorológica tem os seus caprichos maiores. Façam o favor de a tratar bem....e aguardar o favor dos seus bons humores... Não vá ela secar-vos o espírito....

Saravah .....


----------



## psm (22 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

olheiro disse:


> Boa tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pois, mas é isto que é o gosto de analisar os modelos meteorológicos. Há quem faça de uma maneira mais apaixonada e sonhadora , e outros de uma forma mais racional.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

rogers disse:


> Eu não acredito que venha acontecer nada de espetacular. A cada dia que passa fica mais evidadente que os modelos não passam mesmo disso: Modelos.
> 
> Vem chuva, vem um pouco mais de frio, mas não deve passar mesmo disso.
> 
> ...



Caro amigo, se vivesses em Bragança e tivesses que esperar todos os dias no mínimo 10 minutos para descongelar o vidro do carro, irias ver que as geadas já começaram...agora tens que ver que vives em Paços de Ferreira e como tal será mais dificil teres umas geaditas!


----------



## Bgc (22 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=1&did=135&L=5

Mínimas de *0ºC* para *Lisboa*, dias 27 e 28, segundo o Meteoblue.


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Caro amigo, se vivesses em Bragança e tivesses que esperar todos os dias no mínimo 10 minutos para descongelar o vidro do carro, irias ver que as geadas já começaram...agora tens que ver que vives em Paços de Ferreira e como tal será mais dificil teres umas geaditas!



"a galinha do vizinho é  mais gorda que a minha".
quem quiser geadas vai te-las na segunda metade da proxima semana quem quiser neve, chuva e vento vai te-los no prox FS.
quanto as geadas elas vao afectar praticamente todo o pais de 4ª ate 6ª com Tmin a variar entre os 4-6Cº no litoral  sul e centro, 1/-3Cº no interior sul , 1-4Cº no litoral norte e no interior norte e terras altas valores na ordem dos -5-/-6Cº.
as maximas andaram nos 10-12Cº no sul, 10Cº no litoral norte , 5Cº no interior norte e proximos ou ate inferiores a 0Cº nas terras altas.
quanto á chuva é provavel que seja abundante desde 6ª á noite até inicios da outra semana ( a vhuva será acompanhada de subida algo acentuada da temp). 
esta é apenas uma opiniao fundada nos dados do ECMWF,GFS e freemeteo.


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

Aqui para a serra de santa justa dao para quinta feira de acordo com o freemeteo -3 Cº  So falta a chuva


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

Ai, que me dá uma Coisa... Nunca vi estes valores previstos para aqui!!
Sei que pode ser só mais um devaneio, mas deixo aqui, para que pelo menos, possamos recordá-lo, um dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Ai, que me dá uma Coisa... Nunca vi estes valores previstos para aqui!!
> Sei que pode ser só mais um devaneio, mas deixo aqui, para que pelo menos, possamos recordá-lo, um dia!




Hehehe, para aqui dão a mesma coisa, já me contentava com 0ºC vamos lá ver


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

É pena que a humidade nos dias mais frios desça tanto, se não Lisboa poderia ver, quem sabe, geada  mas nos sitios mais abrigados nunca se sabe   vamos lá ver como as coisas se vão desenrolar.


----------



## Bgc (22 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

Para a próxima semana o Meteoblue prevê temperaturas mínimas na ordem dos -7ºC/-8ºC para as Penhas Douradas. As máximas não devem ir além dos 0ºC.


http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=1&did=135&L=5


----------



## Bgc (22 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

Fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido com a nova actualização do Freemeteo aqui para a zona (Nogueira - Bragança).
Colocam quantidades significativas de precipitação, nomeadamente para 6ª (28) e sábado (29), sempre com temperaturas máximas por baixo da barreira dos 5.0ºC.
Vamos acompanhar com esperança, para já está com boa cara 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

stormy disse:


> "a galinha do vizinho é  mais gorda que a minha".
> quem quiser geadas vai te-las na segunda metade da proxima semana quem quiser neve, chuva e vento vai te-los no prox FS.
> quanto as geadas elas vao afectar praticamente todo o pais de 4ª ate 6ª com Tmin a variar entre os 4-6Cº no litoral  sul e centro, 1/-3Cº no interior sul , 1-4Cº no litoral norte e no interior norte e terras altas valores na ordem dos -5-/-6Cº.
> as maximas andaram nos 10-12Cº no sul, 10Cº no litoral norte , 5Cº no interior norte e proximos ou ate inferiores a 0Cº nas terras altas.
> ...



Só não concordo com as mínimas no Litoral Sul e Centro  muitos locais vão andar na casa dos 0ºC no Litoral Centro e Sul  de quarta para quinta e principalmente de quinta para sexta  aposto que a moita vai aos -2ºC ou -3ºC e não fica muito longe do Litoral Sul 
Mas atenção isto segundo as ultimas saídas...ou seja 90% delas


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2008 às 23:43)

Bgc disse:


> Fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido com a nova actualização do Freemeteo aqui para a zona (Nogueira - Bragança).
> Colocam quantidades significativas de precipitação, nomeadamente para 6ª (28) e sábado (29), sempre com temperaturas máximas por baixo da barreira dos 5.0ºC.
> Vamos acompanhar com esperança, para já está com boa cara
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145



Mas a fonte do freemeteo (GFS) continua a indicar na última saída pouca precipitação como é normal numa entrada de norte e a que houver será durante as horas de menos frio como é habitual em Portugal. As minhas esperanças estão concentradas para inicios de Dezembro, o que vem nesta próxima semana é um filme que já vimos muitas vezes.


----------



## Bgc (22 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Fil disse:


> Mas a fonte do freemeteo (GFS) continua a indicar na última saída pouca precipitação como é normal numa entrada de norte e a que houver será durante as horas de menos frio como é habitual em Portugal. As minhas esperanças estão concentradas para inicios de Dezembro, o que vem nesta próxima semana é um filme que já vimos muitas vezes.




Sim, concordo contigo. Mas estes dados mantêm a esperança de uma surpresa antes de Dezembro


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=1&did=135&L=5

Bela previsão aqui para o Algarve!! Falta só uma chuvinha com estas temperaturas...mas como isso será para esquecer...contento-me com o frio

O freemeteo entretanto coloca a chuva, mas retira um pouco do frio:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2267254


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 07:47)

Com estas saidas desta manhã a longo prazo, e todos modelos apontam para isso, iremos ter uma fase muito activa de precipitação e ventos(e de actividade no forum) é de facto uma mudança de 180º no tempo que tem feito nestes ultimos dias.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 10:48)

psm disse:


> Com estas saidas desta manhã a longo prazo, e todos modelos apontam para isso, iremos ter uma fase muito activa de precipitação e ventos(e de actividade no forum) é de facto uma mudança de 180º no tempo que tem feito nestes ultimos dias.



tb já vi isso acho que vamos ter muito bom tempo neste prox FS


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

Vince disse:


> Um possível cenário para as mínimas de 4ª, 5ª e 6ªfeira a nível nacional. Na madrugada de sexta-feira a juntar-se à adveção fria a estabilidade atmosférica poderia criar umas belas inversões nas zonas mais protegidas.



a escala nao é muito preceptivel mas temperaturas na ordem dos 3Cº de min para o litoral é imensamente frio
 talvez amenize um pouco até lá...
quanto á chuva os modelos estão bastante concisos e parece que vai haver festa..
gostaria de fazer uma pergunta...o que é ao certo o geopotencial?( desculpem a ignorancia)


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2008 às 12:47)

Segundo os nossos amigos espanhóis do INM, 6ª feira (dia 28), teremos neve a visitar-nos 
Eles colocam a cota nos 600m para as localidades adjacentes e Bragança e temperaturas que variam entre os -4ºC/6ºC e 90% de probabilidade de precipitação.

Oxalá não se enganem! 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 14:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto à previsão durante a semana, será seca e fria no sul, nesta carta da temperatura a 2 metros segundo o ECMWF será mesmo extremo no litoral sul e Algarve.




Não conhecia este produto do ECMWF.
Fui ver e o significado é o seguinte. A escala varia entre -1 e +1. 
Se for -1 quer dizer que todos os membros do EPS (ensemble) estão abaixo do minimo absoluto climatológico. 
Se for +1, estão todos acima. 
Se for zero estão todos na normal climatológica. 
Produto interessante para ver o ensemble, pena estar fechado no dia a dia.
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/guide/The_interpretation_of_the_EFI.html


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 16:25)

stormy disse:


> gostaria de fazer uma pergunta...o que é ao certo o geopotencial?( desculpem a ignorancia)




Nas cartas de altitude dos modelos a altura geopotencial (em metros ou decâmetros) indica a espessura da atmosfera, ou seja, a altura em que se encontra determinado nível de pressão num local. Se tiveres 552gpdm aos 500hPa significa que aos 5520 metros(552 decâmetros) a pressão é de 500hPa. 

Estes dois mapas ambos mostram a mesma situação à mesma hora, o primeiro mostra os gpdm aos 500hPa recorrendo a isoípsas da altura geopotencial, o 2º usa cores para a altura geopotencial aos 500hPa e isóbaras para a pressão à superficie.






Nos mapas existe uma Isoípsa mais grossa ou cores contrastantes aos 552dm, a razão é a de que essa é a altitude (5520m) média na Terra em que tens 500hpa de pressão. Quanto mais frio for o ar, mais denso e pesado ele é, a altura geopotencial diminui e vice versa. E como deves calcular, em meteorologia é importantíssimo saber a altura pois por exemplo -30ºC aos 500hPa tem diferentes implicações estando a maior ou menor altitude.

PS: Na verdade a altura geopotencial não coincide rigorosamente com a altura real, mas a diferença é negligenciável para o efeito.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

Vince disse:


> Nas cartas de altitude dos modelos a altura geopotencial (em metros ou decâmetros) indica a espessura da atmosfera, ou seja, a altura em que se encontra determinado nível de pressão num local. Se tiveres 552gpdm aos 500hPa significa que aos 5520 metros(552 decâmetros) a pressão é de 500hPa.
> 
> Estes dois mapas ambos mostram a mesma situação à mesma hora, o primeiro mostra os gpdm aos 500hPa recorrendo a isoípsas da altura geopotencial, o 2º usa cores para a altura geopotencial aos 500hPa e isóbaras para a pressão à superficie.
> 
> ...



fiquei  esclarecido muito obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2008 às 17:41)

Ai ai este aquecimento  absolutamente magnifico  vamos gelar por completo nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2008 às 17:48)

Não tinha ideia que estivessem previstos valores tão baixos para o litoral...


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 17:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ai ai este aquecimento  absolutamente magnifico  vamos gelar por completo nas próximas 48 horas.



para ai um bocado com as tuas indirectas aos warmers e pensa no cenario magnifico de chuva, vento, trovoada, mar violento , neve e algum frio "no ponto" ou seja nem muito nem pouco que vamos ter desde esta 6ª á noite até ao outro FS.
não é magnifico?????


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Se as tendências se mantiverem, vamos ter vários picos de actividade, um deles por volta das 7 horas da manhã de Sábado, como se pode ver no resumo a seguir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



assemelha-se ao evento de 1997 nao é?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

Bgc disse:


> Não tinha ideia que estivessem previstos valores tão baixos para o litoral...



Se já é o que é no litoral imagina no interior, acho que os modelos estão a generalizar muito o frio, o interior vai ver muito mais frio do que que aquilo que se indica, já que os modelos não estão a modelar bem o frio que existe no interior, pois não têm em conta a sua geografia


----------



## filipept (23 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

Virá frio esta semana, mas ainda não é desta que veremos boas camadas de neve à cota média. Se cair alguma coisa pelos 800m será muito bom, e a cair, penso ser pela zona do gerês. Existem fortes probabilidades, contudo pendentes da precipitação.

Interessante será o episódio do próximo fim-de-semana. A outra semana passei por vilarinho das furnas e a barragem está muito baixa para a época. A manter-se o cenário actual das previsões dos principais modelos, serão excelentes noticias aqui para o nosso burgo, já para não falar da animação que não será por aqui . (desta vez acho que não ficaremos no meio da rotunda )


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2008 às 17:58)

No interior vivo eu e já calculo o que nos espera. Não tinha era ideia que o litoral pudesse vir a ter valores tão baixos.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

stormy disse:


> para ai um bocado com as tuas indirectas aos warmers e pensa no cenario magnifico de chuva, vento, trovoada, mar violento , neve e algum frio "no ponto" ou seja nem muito nem pouco que vamos ter desde esta 6ª á noite até ao outro FS.
> não é magnifico?????



Nem me digas nada... 

Cuidado com os smiles em excesso (falo por experiência própria...). A partir de agora, em tópicos mais importantes e que são mais visitados, só uso um ou outro de vez em quando.


----------



## filipept (23 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

Atenção que estamos a falar da temperatura a 850hpa, e olhem para o geopotencial, está um pouco alto.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Nem me digas nada...
> 
> Cuidado com os smiles em excesso (falo por experiência própria...). A partir de agora, em tópicos mais importantes e que são mais visitados, só uso um ou outro de vez em quando.



é da felicidade...........isto é quase como uma bebedeira ( por acaso adoro smirnoff de melao)


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

stormy disse:


> é da felicidade...........isto é quase como uma bebedeira ( por acaso adoro smirnoff de melao)



Pois mas tens que te "moderar" mais um pouco... Eu às vezes também fico muito contente quando se avizinha "festa" e no entanto consigo controlar-me. De vez em quando coloco um smile ou outro, mas isso é normal. Compreendo o que tás a sentir (em princípio é o mesmo do que eu) mas este fórum também tem alguns limites. Não é o meu dever estar a dizer-te isto, pois sou um simples utilizador do mesmo, apenas o faço porque eu também era assim como tu, colocava por vezes muitos smiles no mesmo post, até ao dia em que fui chamado a atenção e tive que me conter mais. 

Não estou a dar-te "sermão" nem nada, estou a apenas a dar a opinião de quem já passou pela experiência.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

nao acham este evento similar ao de 97???


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

Não estou a dar-te "sermão" nem nada, estou a apenas a dar a opinião de quem já passou pela experiência. [/quote]

na boa lol


----------



## Redfish (23 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

Parece que o frio vêm ai , talvez repita os valores obtidos em Janeiro de 2005 na minha Terra - Nave do Barão - Salir ( - 7º negativos), até a canalização congelou.
Por aqui as temperaturas são mais semelhantes ás de Beja do que as de Faro, existindo por vezes uma diferença superior a 10º.
Lá se vai é as plantas.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Mais uma saída do ECMWF








He he he, falta uma semana ainda.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

Redfish disse:


> Parece que o frio vêm ai , talvez repita os valores obtidos em Janeiro de 2005 na minha Terra - Nave do Barão - Salir ( - 7º negativos), até a canalização congelou.
> Por aqui as temperaturas são mais semelhantes ás de Beja do que as de Faro, existindo por vezes uma diferença superior a 10º.
> 
> nestas situações em que a massa de ar é razoavelmente homogenea talvez a diferenca seja bastante menor
> ...



tudo depende da temp e da planta em causa por exemplo a bananeira (muito sensivel ao frio ate mais que o abacateiro) fica com as folhas destruidas com t menor que -1º e bastam só umas 7h a essa temperatura para destruir tambem o pseudocaule e fazer com que a planta comece do zero com um novo rebento na primavera, se o solo arrefecer até 0Cº lá se vai o rizoma e a planta nem rebenta de novo, morre.
agora imagina que a t desce até -1 durante 1h na quinta feira e outra hora na sexta provavelmente só algumas folhas morrem e mesmo que morram todas o pseudocaule volta a lancar mais na primavera directamente a partir do olho e volta tudo ao normal.


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Nov 2008 às 20:06)

Ainda estão acessíveis as temperaturas a 850hPa no ECMWF, ou a "borla" de ontem já foi retirada? Só por curiosidade gostava de ver a cota de neve possível com essa saída que o Vince aqui postou.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

João Dias disse:


> Ainda estão acessíveis as temperaturas a 850hPa no ECMWF, ou a "borla" de ontem já foi retirada? Só por curiosidade gostava de ver a cota de neve possível com essa saída que o Vince aqui postou.



Não, hoje já não, é um produto diferente que é oferecido todos os dias nesta página:
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html

Hoje foi o tal extreme forecast index para a temperatura aos 2M que o algarvio postou e explicado aqui.

PS: Quando chegar às 114 horas temos pelo menos a temperatura aos 2m do ECMWF via cartas do IM.


----------



## amarusp (23 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

Um interessante e curioso mapa de sitio http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/map onde se prevê a queda de bastante neve (15 a 30 cm) na serra do Gerês.
Ainda estamos temporalmente longe mas...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ppereira (23 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

interressante esta run do gfs, retira toda e qq hipotese de frio no fds.
mas chuva não deve faltar


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

É impressão minha ou os modelos estão a querer fabricar uma tempestade quase histórica a poder afectar Portugal??   não é todos os dias que se vê um cenário destes que cada vez mais vão pondo os modelos nomeadamente o europeu e o GFS para o fim de semana   e parece que em vez de tirarem vão cavando mais a depressão só digo isto.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

Lindo:é disto que falo







E digam lá se não se assemelha a isto? what1






PS: espero que não chegue a tanto mas..


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

miguel disse:


> Lindo:é disto que falo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só tenho a dizer uma palavra, com fundamento no que os meus olhos não querem acreditar que vêem: LINDO.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

miguel disse:


> Lindo:é disto que falo
> 
> E digam lá se não se assemelha a isto? what1
> 
> ...



O que é que se passou nessa data?


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou os modelos estão a querer fabricar uma tempestade quase histórica a poder afectar Portugal??   não é todos os dias que se vê um cenário destes que cada vez mais vão pondo os modelos nomeadamente o europeu e o GFS para o fim de semana   e parece que em vez de tirarem vão cavando mais a depressão só digo isto.



pois e eu encontro cada vez mais paressenças com o evento de 97.....


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

É a saída das 18z, sempre dada a alguns exageros como a das 6z, provavelmente mudará.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Vince disse:


> É a saída das 18z, sempre dada a alguns exageros como a das 6z, provavelmente mudará.



ai ...ai... o vento devido ao gradiente barometrico!!!!
até doi


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

Vince disse:


> É a saída das 18z, sempre dada a alguns exageros como a das 6z, provavelmente mudará.



É possivel....agora, é esperar.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

De facto segundo o GFS  está muito interessante a situação barométrica  a partir de Sábado e dias seguintes, pena faltar tanto tempo...e como diz o Vince , provavelmente mudará nas próximas runs... atenuando  a situação...ou não...veremos....







Pode ser que se siga um período de tempo bastante revolto para compensar a "seca" dos últimos dias ...


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

ecobcg disse:


> O que é que se passou nessa data?



Ecobcg, vai à secção dos Eventos e Eférmides, e há-de lá estar um tópico com essa tempestade, lá mais para baixo da página.


----------



## filipept (23 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Bem, isto é um devaneio do segundo painel, mas fica para memória futura 

A Acontecer na Galiza só de barco, e nós no Minho também não estavamos melhor.






No entanto, comentando a ultima saida do GFS, até apetece dizer que é de loucos, uma situação extraordinária. Levariamos com quantidades enormes de precipitação. Esta era uma situação em que deixava a "janela aberta" para a entrada de frentes sucessivas, mas ainda estamos no campo dos modelos, de cenários possíveis.


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Parece que se perdeu uma bela entrada de Noroeste mas no entanto ganhou-se aquilo que parece ser o início de um novo ciclo de visita sucessiva de sistemas frontais  que tanta falta nos fazem nesta altura do ano... Quanto à intensidade de precipitação e vento penso que é ainda cedo, vamos acompanhando, por aqui claro!


----------



## filipept (23 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

Vince disse:


> É a saída das 18z, sempre dada a alguns exageros como a das 6z, provavelmente mudará.



Vince, este não é o famoso mapa GFS meteopt.com?


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

já viram tantos dias sem chover e agora na 1ºsemana de Dezembro o Gfs prevê chuva para todos os dias..  
isto tá lindo


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Nov 2008 às 05:51)

Minho disse:


> Parece que se perdeu uma bela entrada de Noroeste mas no entanto ganhou-se aquilo que parece ser o início de um novo ciclo de visita sucessiva de sistemas frontais  que tanta falta nos fazem nesta altura do ano...



Não há mal que sempre dure, nem bem que perdure.
Então não é que depois de  de tanto anticiclone quase estacionário e estático ,
depois de tantos já vaticinarem incontornáveis semelhanças com Outonos secos transactos , depois de ,mesmo os mais optimistas, começarem a franzir
sobrolhos  com tanta estabilidade,
eis-nos nas vésperas de algo que promete ser vigoroso:
Se O ECMWF diz mata,






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

o GFS esfola :






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Então não é que no próximo fim de semana (estas cartas são para Domingo),
vamos ter festa e com vários eventos previstos para vários dias !!!
Ainda falta algum tempo, mas parece que já podemos encomendar os foguetes.
Esperemos que por aqui haja  muitos relatos  de canas apanhadas.
E claro : - esta espera, a confirmar-se a grandiosidade do evento , vai ser intensa.


----------



## storm (24 Nov 2008 às 08:51)

8 ou 80, vem tudo de rajada

Se ela se deslocar um pouco mais para sul, ainda ficava melhor, o que tenho reparado e que as isobarras estão muito próximo umas das outras com aquela pressão, ao bom estilo britânico  (chuva, vento)

Mas ainda falta tanto


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2008 às 09:22)

Bem, com estas e outras esperemos que o general Inverno venha para ficar porque analisando o GFS até 384h pode-se verificar uma tendência estável destes níveis de "frescura" ainda que a pressão sofra uns altos e baixos que podem fazer com que possamos ter um panorama misto no que respeita a dias encobertos e de sol...A alternância agrada-me, uma vez que a monotonia não traz animação a ninguém, muito menos aqui ao fórum..!! A ver vamos no que se traduzem os próximos dias, uma vez que os modelos podem anunciar festa...Aqueçam os dedos pq vão ter muito que comentar!
Boys are back in town...!


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

Mais uma saída das 6 z  e olhando apenas até Sábado mantêm-se a tendência para uma depressão muito cavada influenciando directamente o tempo em Portugal....








E a situação mantêm-se muito interessante no começo da próxima semana...deslocando-se o centro depressionário mais para sul...








[/URL][/IMG]


Oxalá não se "evapore" tudo á última da hora...como tem sido habitual....


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

*Aviso:*

O seguimento da situação meteorológica dos próximos dias passa a ser feito em tópico especial:
 Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008


Para análises mais detalhadas e fundamentadas de previsões e modelos, alertas oficiais, etc, mantém-se no tópico habitual:
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

Já não via tanta instabilidade desta maneira desde 2006  os picos da Serra da Estrela se isto se mantiver, ficam enterrados em metros e metros de neve.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2008 às 08:10)

Sim , de facto a situação foi atenuada nesta última run...

destaque no entanto para uma corrente de Norte/NW a partir de Sábado, e com esta circulação já acredito em cotas de neve de 800 a 1000 metros e até quem sabe mais baixas...com aguaceiros e algum vento á mistura...passando um centro depressionário por Portugal a partir de Sábado.

A altura da iso O c para Segunda Feira :


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

jonaslor disse:


> Mas haverá probabilidade de queda de neve para as nossas bandas?



segundo os modelos actuais sim existe essa possibilidade mas numa opinião particular acho muito estranho uma depressão tão cavada trazer tanto frio associado mas prontos cá estarei para ver.

quanto a carta sinóptica é bem evidente 2 frentes que nos vão atingir deixando bastante precipitação 







já agora reparem a diferença 






o núcleo depressionario na carta esta bem mais a norte que no modelo


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2008 às 13:53)

> *Mantenho .. para que exista precipitação o centro depressionário teria que vir mais para Oeste !!!*




Sim, mas segundo este mapa  GFS das 6 z o centro depressionário parece-me bastante favorável á queda de precipitação.....pelo menos para Sábado...

O que ainda não percebi muito bem é a iso 0 cº  a 850 hpa cobrindo practicamente todo o território uma vez que a circulação é de W/SW,( sobre Portugal), no bordo posterior da depressão ( circulação Norte ) tudo bem , mas sobre Portugal não é de esperar algo mais temperado mesmo a 850 hpa? Provavelmente estarão a contar com o frio que ficará acumulado destes dias até 6ª feira?


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O INM coloca, para aqui, neve com probabilidades de precipitação nos 90/100% desde 6ª feira até 2ª feira, pelo menos.

As cotas, para esses dias, variam entre os 500 e 600m.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006

Apesar do meu permanente "receio" em ver um suavizar do fenómeno a cada actualização, a verdade é que as coisas têm vindo a ganhar alguma consistência a cada dia que passa. A volatilidade intrínseca a qualquer acontecimento meteorológico não nos permite, hoje, afirmar de forma veemente o que vai acontecer. Quiçá, nem no próprio dia o possamos fazer. No entanto, temos, de momento, elementos suficientes para acreditar que se avizinham dias ímpares em riqueza de fenómenos, que certamente farão as delícias de qualquer user desde fórum.

Vamos acreditar que sim


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> é impressão minha ou a run das 12 ainda está a meter mais frio



Está a meter mais frio , mais chuva , mais vento , e a  cavar ligeiramente a depressão que está agora mais extensa..

ainda não consegui visualizar mais para a frente  mas até ás 114 horas está lindo...


----------



## salgado (25 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

*Previsão assombrosa para o Sabugal*






Bem sei que se trata do Freemeteo, mas de qualquer forma a previsão deles para o fds é espectacular...De qualquer forma a AEMet (espanhola) prevê cotas de neve de 800 a 1000m. como vivo a 800 estou em pulgas! Acho que com o frio que está a entrar e com a depressão cavada que espero que se confirme, é possível haver festa rija no interior, acima dos 800m!


----------



## amarusp (25 Nov 2008 às 20:10)

Boa noite
33 cm de neve prevista para a Serra da Estrela, com as cotas a variarem entre os 1050m e os 1750m! As temperaturas variam entre os -1ºC e  -16ºC.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite
> 33 cm de neve prevista para a Serra da Estrela, com as cotas a variarem entre os 1050m e os 1750m! As temperaturas variam entre os -1ºC e  -16ºC.
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é este site?


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2008 às 20:14)

Vais a www.snow-forecast.com
Selecionas Portugal e encontras Serra da Estrela.


----------



## amarusp (25 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

DRC disse:


> Vais a www.snow-forecast.com
> Selecionas Portugal e encontras Serra da Estrela.



Obrigado!


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

Numa das últimas RUN's, o centro depressionário é colocado mais perto ainda do Norte de Portugal.


----------



## amarusp (25 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

Mais uma bela previsao do www.snow-forecast.com, se se concretizar entre o quarto e o sexto dia vamos ter muita neve!!
Verde- Até 10 cm
Laranja- entre 10-25cm
Azul claro- entre entre 25-50 cm







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

só digo isto preparem-se para a festa e para o mrlhor e o pior dela.


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

já me contentava em ver o topo da serra do Montejunto "pintado" de branco, nem que fosse só uma pontinha....se calhar já é pedir muito, não sei.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 21:16)

Nunca tinha visto tanta água  será que vai ser possivel ??


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 21:25)

estas previsões de chuva sem fim, já me fazem lembrar o outono de 2006.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Se amanhã a previsão fosse idêntica a esta...Seria um fim-de-semana em grande em Bragança!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 21:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se amanhã a previsão fosse idêntica a esta...Seria um fim-de-semana em grande em Bragança!
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606



só uma question como é que é possivel nevar com 7Cº de maxima


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

stormy disse:


> só uma question como é que é possivel nevar com 7Cº de maxima



A máxima não chega aí, nem de perto. Para domingo, o IM dá 1ºC de máxima para Bragança, por exemplo


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

mocha disse:


> ja saiu?
> oi? e então? contem



A run ( até ás 135 h) continua em tudo idêntica á ultima, isto é , tempo revolto, frio e ventoso, com quantidades razoáveis de precipitação acho que esta situação já se está a consolidar bem e pode ser já uma " quase" certeza.Seguramente iremos ter neve nas serras do Norte e Centro acima dos 700/800 m.No Litoral só se forem umas boas granizadas que pintem a paisagem de branco... o que com esta situação de instabilidade não são de excluir...


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

Bem!! Finalmente desta vez vai ser a sério. Aqui para os meus lados as quantidades de precipitação são consideráeis
Segundo o Freemeteo,






[/URL][/IMG]

E segundo o GFS a coisa é mesmo verdade!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2008 às 10:30)

A run das 6 z está aí a sair quentinha...

Mantem tudo na mesma linha das últimas, instabilidade, frio , vento, chuva/neve...

Destaque para o ínício da próxima semana com uma circulação de N/NW e as cotas de 0 graus a descerem bastante:






Acho que é desta que vamos ter quedas de neve significativas  em certos lugares do interior...


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 10:36)

O IM avança com a previsão das primeiras cotas de neve:

6ª feira - 1100metros
Sábado - 700metros


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2008 às 10:54)

Boas, 

Esta saída do GFS retirou um pouco de frio para o dia de Sexta. Acho que as coisas para Sexta estão no fio da navalha, mas com o frio que se está a instalar na região de Bragança ainda tudo é possível.
Para Sábado estou muito confiante para a neve em Bragança. Vamos esperar pela actualização da previsão para os próximos dias do AEMET ás 11:45 para termos dados mais concretos.


----------



## pedropb (26 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

por estes lados temos:

6ºC 
Rel.. Humidade: 56 %
Vento: NE a 18 Km/h
Visibilidade: 0
Pressão: 1022.8 mb


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 11:12)

A saída das 6z parece-me pouco credível, faz entrar pelo interior da península uma bolsa de ar com temperaturas abaixo dos -35ºC aos 500hPa prolongado a situação por 2ª e 3ª feira.

Saída 6z GFS





É muita fruta, difícil de acreditar, confio num cenário mais modesto como a saída das 00z.


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 11:19)

acho que a menos de 48h do início do evento só uma catástrofe na atmosfera pode mudar a situação prevista.
quem puder que se mude para o norte e centro (e já não precisa de ser para cotas acima dos 1000 m) durante o fds alargado, penso que se vai bater o record de fotos e filmes


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

Vince disse:


> A saída das 6z parece-me pouco credível, faz entrar pelo interior da península uma bolsa de ar com temperaturas abaixo dos -35ºC aos 500hPa prolongado a situação por 2ª e 3ª feira.
> 
> Saída 6z GFS
> 
> ...



imensa fruta mas eu acho que nao é impossivel porque a entrada tem um forte componente polar mesmo nos 850hpa as temperaturas serao bem baixas e eu penso que devido á chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada cairá bastante neve acima dos 700-800m e granizo( que nao teve tempo de derreter) acima dos 400m
eu vou pá louriceira( 300m com montes de 400m) e to a rezar para ver granizo ( que lá quando cai é sempre aos montes até lhe chamam neve) lá as temperaturas andaram nos 9Cº de dia E 5Cº de noite.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 11:31)

e o geopotencial tá baixo a camada dos 850hpa tá nos 1300m com temperaturas entre 0 e-5
de noite de sab para dom nevará com certeza na cota 700m
e é a tal historia talvez caia granizo em boas quantidades ( devido á chuva forte) na cota 400m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 11:37)

Bons dias malta

Acordei com especial apetite para a neve, e ver no freemeteo em alcaria do cume neste preciso momento estao apenas 4ºC a 585m de altitude a esta hora faz-me mal aos neuronios e segundo o freemeteo podera começar a nevar aqui na minha serra já a partir de amanha á noite!!!


Meteu muita neve para a serra e maximas de 4ºC acima dos 500m!! Optimo, lindo, maravilhoso!!

Enquanto em VRSA estao apenas 12.7ºC... grande trambolhao na temp... certamente os dias mais frios dos ultimos 3 anos... e consecutivos...

Vou Apostar as minhas cotas de neve:

Norte: 200m

Centro: 300m a 400m

Sul: 500m a 600M

Zonas do litoral: 800m


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2008 às 11:44)

]ToRnAdO[;98295 disse:
			
		

> Norte: 200m
> Centro: 300m a 400m
> Sul: 500m a 600M
> Zonas do litoral: 800m



Completamente *absurdas* estas previsões porque a rotação do vento inicialmente para sudoeste vão fazer subir as temperaturas entre 5º C e 10 ºC na maior parte das regiões, isto sem contar depois om o vento; possibilidade de neve só nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Completamente *absurdas* estas previsões porque a rotação do vento inicialmente para sudoeste vão fazer subir as temperaturas entre 5º C e 10 ºC na maior parte das regiões, isto sem contar depois om o vento; possibilidade de neve só nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro.



pois concordo neve nunca abaixo dos 600m seja no norte ou no sul, como já disse talvez  caia granizo na cota 400m mas é preciso que a temperaturA ESTEJA BAIXA


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Completamente *absurdas* estas previsões porque a rotação do vento inicialmente para sudoeste vão fazer subir as temperaturas entre 5º C e 10 ºC na maior parte das regiões, isto sem contar depois om o vento; possibilidade de neve só nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro.



Estou confiante...

Isto claro se a frente entrar durante a noite... e depois o pos frontal durante a manha...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2008 às 12:00)

*Cotas de neve previstas para Sábado (06h00):*






[/IMG]​CopyRight@Wetter3

*Cotas a variar entre os 400 e os 600 metros de altitude em Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro até acima de 1 000 metros no Algarve.*

Um dos factores que teremos de ter em conta será o vento moderado a forte que, inicialmente irá rodar para Sudoeste e depois para Noroeste. Este mesmo vento será o grande responsável pelo "aquecimento" das camadas de ar da camada inferior da troposfera (é preciso notar que o frio que temos hoje deve-se à entrada de ventos de Nordeste que transportam uma massa de ar continental SECA vinda do interior da Europa). 
Haverá sim a possibilidade de ocorrer queda de granizo devido à grande diferença de temperatura na vertical da atmosfera, favorável à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes e localizadas.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 12:01)

]ToRnAdO[;98301 disse:
			
		

> Estou confiante...
> 
> Isto claro se a frente entrar durante a noite... e depois o pos frontal durante a manha...



agora é q a porca torce o rabo....eu fui ver o arquivo de quando nevou na louriceira pela segunda vez ( 28 de jan de 07) o geopotencial andava nos 1450m com t de 0 nos 850hpa a cota no concelho de arruda era de cerca de 200m


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2008 às 12:06)

o meteograma continua a intrigar-me  não estou habituado a ver coisas destas


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

por acaso ainda me lembro no site do IMP a 28 de Janeiro de 2006, tinham na previsão descritiva queda de neve nas regiões acima dos 600m. No entanto não estou a 600m, nem pouco mais ou menos e nevou aqui.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 12:14)

squidward disse:


> por acaso ainda me lembro no site do IMP a 28 de Janeiro de 2006, tinham na previsão descritiva queda de neve nas regiões acima dos 600m. No entanto não estou a 600m, nem pouco mais ou menos e nevou aqui.



e na louriceira em arruda nevou a 28 de jan de 07 ( no concelho a cota estava nos 200m) com condições para a queda de neve quase impossiveis( vê no arquivo do GFS)será q se vai repetir????


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

stormy disse:


> e na louriceira em arruda nevou a 28 de jan de 07 ( no concelho a cota estava nos 200m) com condições para a queda de neve quase impossiveis( vê no arquivo do GFS)será q se vai repetir????



já ficava satisfeito em ver água-neve (uns flocos de neve a caírem) mesmo que derretessem logo quando caíssem. Claro que como foi em Janeiro de 2006 com acumulação e tudo é impossível.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

stormy disse:


> e na louriceira em arruda nevou a 28 de jan de 07 ( no concelho a cota estava nos 200m) com condições para a queda de neve quase impossiveis( vê no arquivo do GFS)será q se vai repetir????



Pois o geopontecial andara a rondar os 1200/1300 :assobio:


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2008 às 12:21)

stormy disse:


> e na louriceira em arruda nevou a 28 de jan de 07 ( no concelho a cota estava nos 200m) com condições para a queda de neve quase impossiveis( vê no arquivo do GFS)será q se vai repetir????



Se a humidade relativa do ar baixasse de 60-70%, e o vento amainasse, teriamos surpresas em muitos locais do país!


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

stormy disse:


> pois concordo neve nunca abaixo dos 600m seja no norte ou no sul, como já disse talvez  caia granizo na cota 400m mas é preciso que a temperaturA ESTEJA BAIXA



O granizo pode cair em qualquer lugar!! baste uma célula mais activa e elas vão ser muitas de Norte a Sul de Este a Oeste


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

squidward disse:


> por acaso ainda me lembro no site do IMP a 28 de Janeiro de 2006, tinham na previsão descritiva queda de neve nas regiões acima dos 600m. No entanto não estou a 600m, nem pouco mais ou menos e nevou aqui.




Hoje este foi um dos primeiros pensamentos que tive após acordar.
Mas a verdade é que também me lembro do inverso! Cotas de 600m e neve só acima de 1000m ou mesmo 1100.
Vamos ter que esperar... calmamente tal como as pilhas carregam a bateria..tudo a seu tempo para não viciar


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2008 às 13:55)

Meu Deus  nunca vi o watcher assim....já parece 2006.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 14:07)

Para aqui, a previsão de umas "saraivadas" , mantém-se, sobretudo no Domingo.

Sábado vai chover forte o que vai fazer com que a HR aumente possibilitando também, nos dias que se seguem, umaa valentes geadas .


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

Na última actualização do INM as cotas e respectivas probabilidade de precipitação para aqui são as seguintes:

6ª feira - 700m / 100%
sábado - 500m / 100%
domingo - 400m / 95%
2ª feira - 500m / 70%
3ª feira - 600m / 60%


Temos tudo para um belo cenário


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2008 às 15:07)

squidward disse:


> vai sonhando



LOL ISTO REALMENTE DA PARA TUDO!

vamos la esclarecer as estas previsoes..

1-Precipitaçao e frio garantidos.

2-Cotas de neve acima dos 600 metros no Norte e 800 metros no Centro.

3-Atençao que a probabilidade de haver surpresas e grande na madrugada de sexta para sabado e sabado para domingo.

4-Atençao a proxima terça e quarta feira..

sigo com ceu pouco nublado e ja esta a descer max de 10.9 ºc a minha estaçao indica chuva :S


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

Bgc disse:


> Na última actualização do INM as cotas e respectivas probabilidade de precipitação para aqui são as seguintes:
> 
> 6ª feira - 700m / 100%
> sábado - 500m / 100%
> ...



onde estás a ver essas cotas no AEMET???


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

ppereira disse:


> onde estás a ver essas cotas no AEMET???



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

Isto vai ser um fim de semana em grande!!
Não lembro de ver o freemeteo tão animado







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

o freemeteo retirou alguma neve, tanto em quantidade como em duração.
Em que run se está a basear neste momento? 12z?


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 19:12)

Bgc disse:


> o freemeteo retirou alguma neve, tanto em quantidade como em duração.
> Em que run se está a basear neste momento? 12z?



penso que na run do gfs das 12 (só pode)
retirou bastante mesmo, no interior perto de 1/3 e menos frio também 
contudo a tendência mantêm-se e a run das 12 é a "run acalmante" para não nos pormos a fazer grandes cenários.
temos que esperar pela próxima run para ver ser é mais credível.


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Espero bem que isto "recupere" fôlego que perdeu, não tolero outra desilusão


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

Bgc disse:


> Espero bem que isto "recupere" fôlego que perdeu, não tolero outra desilusão



A precipitação em forma de neve logo desde o inicio na sexta-feira está por um fio, mas com o cair da noite as cotas devem descer bastante e devemos ter neve certa durante o sábado, o problema é que no domingo o GFS tem vindo a tirar a precipitação quase toda para cá


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Isto vai ser um fim de semana em grande!!
> Não lembro de ver o freemeteo tão animado
> 
> 
> ...



Tens razão vai ser bom


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

Previsão das cotas de neve para o fds na Serra da Estrela







Sinceramente, espera-se que desçam um pouco.


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 19:43)

Para mim as eventuais surpresas poderão surgir na noite de Domingo para Segunda, principalmente aqui no litoral. O GFS prevê alguns mm para essa madrugada, com uma -4 a 850hPa e -35 a 500hPa aqui no Porto. Parece-me uma situação muito interessante e a seguir...

Mas o que começa a ficar quase certo é o facto de as serras aqui do Norte não escaparem a um belo carregamento de neve, particularmente na madrugada de sexta para sábado. Vai ser certamente o caos nas principais estradas do interior norte, ainda para mais tendo em conta o fim de semana prolongado. Acho que deveria haver avisos por parte da Protecção Civil, até porque o comum português não está certamente habituado a conduzir na neve...


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

Mediante os dados actuais, parece-me que o nosso melhor período em termos de precipitação sob a forma de neve será entre as 20h de sexta e as 12h de sábado.


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Fil disse:


> A precipitação em forma de neve logo desde o inicio na sexta-feira está por um fio, mas com o cair da noite as cotas devem descer bastante e devemos ter neve certa durante o sábado, o problema é que no domingo o GFS tem vindo a tirar a precipitação quase toda para cá



O meteoblue (run já das 00z) está mesmo no limite. A situação de Bragança será mais uma vez muito interessante de seguir, pois só com as especificidades da zona será possível nevar a essas cotas na 6ªfeira, ou seja, o frio instalado e ocorrer precipitação ainda no sector quente dependendo de quanto frio ainda existir e se é possível ocorrer essa precipitação.

Parece isso que o Meteoblue modela, pelas 9:00 ainda bastante frio, pelas 12:00 precipitação pré-frontal que seria de neve embora fraca, tudo no limite, e depois mais tarde a chegada da frente onde já seria de chuva pois o ar frio instalado seria varrido com a frente. 

*09/12/15h*








Tudo demasiado no limite, no entanto parece que o ultimo GFS modela a chegada da frente 3 horas mais cedo  do que o Meteoblue o que seria um facto importante para Bragança. No sábado para estar quase garantido, e no Domingo faltaria precipitação aí, e na 2ª já com muito noroeste a ficar retido em Espanha.


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas acho que (como diz a minha empregada) os astronautas lá em cima andam a mexer no tempo...Juro que se eles voltam a retirar tudo mais uma vez, parto tudo...  A run das 18z é novamente meia mer**sa e começa paulatinamente a tirar o frio das proximas horas/dias, e mantém apenas para sabado, sendo que sabado ainda fica a 96h de distância e como sabemos, eles são pródigos em alterar tudo no dia anterior..O que me vai valendo de consolo é a concordância entre todos os meio meteorológicos europeus que vão anunciando quase como certo este acontecimento...Enfim, espero não ter que me chatear...


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

A "linha 528" o que sigifica concretamente?
Obrigado!


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> A "linha 528" o que sigifica concretamente?
> Obrigado!



Refere-se à espessura entre os 500hPa e os 1000hPa, medido em decâmetros...Quanto mais fina for a camada, melhores são as condições por exemplo para neve a cotas baixas(corrijam-me se estiver enganado!)


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas acho que (como diz a minha empregada) os astronautas lá em cima andam a mexer no tempo...Juro que se eles voltam a retirar tudo mais uma vez, parto tudo...  A run das 18z é novamente meia mer**sa e começa paulatinamente a tirar o frio das proximas horas/dias, e mantém apenas para sabado, sendo que sabado ainda fica a 96h de distância e como sabemos, eles são pródigos em alterar tudo no dia anterior..O que me vai valendo de consolo é a concordância entre todos os meio meteorológicos europeus que vão anunciando quase como certo este acontecimento...Enfim, espero não ter que me chatear...



Frio n interessa a ninguém (tou a brincar )... Eu quero é vento, chuva e trovoada.


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas acho que (como diz a minha empregada) os astronautas lá em cima andam a mexer no tempo...Juro que se eles voltam a retirar tudo mais uma vez, parto tudo...  A run das 18z é novamente meia mer**sa e começa paulatinamente a tirar o frio das proximas horas/dias, e mantém apenas para sabado, sendo que sabado ainda fica a 96h de distância e como sabemos, eles são pródigos em alterar tudo no dia anterior..O que me vai valendo de consolo é a concordância entre todos os meio meteorológicos europeus que vão anunciando quase como certo este acontecimento...Enfim, espero não ter que me chatear...



À primeira vista a run das 18h não me parece ter grandes alterações 

Aliás, até me parece melhor já que mete mais precipitação no Domingo


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Frio n interessa a ninguém (tou a brincar )... Eu quero é vento, chuva e trovoada.



frio até nem interessa muito o que interessa é o resto e o resto está a manter-se bom.
acho que apartir da prox run os modelos já nao terao mais nada em que mexer e vao entrar todos em concordancia ou seja frio, chuva e vento moderados a fortes, neve acima dos 800m e em abundancia, mar grande e possiveis trovoadas desde sexta ás 12h até terça/quarta.
depois desse periodo ainda está tudo indefenido mas talvez venha a corrente perturbada de oeste com as frentes associadas e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

stormy disse:


> frio até nem interessa muito o que interessa é o resto e o resto está a manter-se bom.
> acho que apartir da prox run os modelos já nao terao mais nada em que mexer e vao entrar todos em concordancia ou seja frio, chuva e vento moderados a fortes, neve acima dos 800m e em abundancia, mar grande e *possiveis trovoadas* desde sexta ás 12h até terça/quarta.
> depois desse periodo ainda está tudo indefenido mas talvez venha a corrente perturbada de oeste com as frentes associadas e temperaturas amenas.



Espero que tenhas razão.


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

stormy disse:


> frio até nem interessa muito o que interessa é o resto e o resto está a manter-se bom.
> acho que apartir da prox run os modelos já nao terao mais nada em que mexer e vao entrar todos em concordancia ou seja frio, chuva e vento moderados a fortes, neve acima dos 800m e em abundancia, mar grande e *possiveis trovoadas desde sexta ás 12h até terça/quarta.*
> depois desse periodo ainda está tudo indefenido mas talvez venha a corrente perturbada de oeste com as frentes associadas e temperaturas amenas.



isso são boas noticias então


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

João Dias disse:


> À primeira vista a run das 18h não me parece ter grandes alterações
> 
> Aliás, até me parece melhor já que mete mais precipitação no Domingo



Pois, mas uma coisa é para domingo outra é a mais curto prazo...Basta pensarmos como é que estavam os modelos para amanha e depois aqui à 2 dias atrás e comparar..As tendências continuam lá, mas a realidade não se está a verificar como os modelos a estão a prever!


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

João Dias disse:


> À primeira vista a run das 18h não me parece ter grandes alterações
> 
> Aliás, até me parece melhor já que mete mais precipitação no Domingo



A mim também. Mantém-se tudo parecido nas últimas 3 runs, o que não é mau, esta até meteu um pouco mais de precipitação nalguns locais no Domingo e ainda mantem a bolsa de -35ºC na 2ªfeira no noroeste que eu pensei que desaparecesse pois tem sido um outlier no ensemble.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Vince disse:


> A mim também. Mantém-se tudo parecido nas últimas 3 runs, o que não é mau, esta até meteu um pouco mais de precipitação nalguns locais no Domingo e ainda mantem a bolsa de -35ºC na 2ªfeira no noroeste que eu pensei que desaparecesse pois tem sido um outlier.



sabes o q penso da bolsa de -35Cº..acho que vai favorecer e muito a convecção pois o gradiente entre os 10Cº da T a 2m, os -1Cº da T nos 850hpa e dessa bolsa de ar com -35Cº nos 500hpa vai ser bastante favoravel (estou a pensar na regiao de lis).
pensando nisto até é possivel que os modelos metam mais água nas prox runs( já o fizeram pa domingo) e mantenham o resto....seria uma situação interessante
portanto é isso chuva , vento , neve( cotas medias e altas) e frio até terça/quarta


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

Após verificar os modelos realço os seguintes aspectos:


Bolsa de ar frio intensa (-30ºC a -35ºC). Pouco comum mesmo em Janeiro
Isobaras a 500hPa em fase com as isobaras a 1000hPa. Produzindo um fluxo polar constante e directo em todas as camadas da atmosfera.
Toda a trajectória dos ventos que chegam a Portugal tem um acentuado percorrido marítimo logo muita humidade
Geopotencial a 500 hPa extremamente baixo. Ainda mais raro que a temperatura referido no primeiro ponto

Com isto tudo ou sai um verdadeiro bluf (que foi o que aconteceu em 99% das entradas que tenho seguido nos últimos 8 anos) ou então temos algo monumental às portas... a ver vamos.


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

a mim preocupa-me bastante mais a precipitação que a chuva.
a run das 18 volta a por a situação anterior, isto é, muita chuva a partir de sexta (28).
quanto ao frio, o IM prevê neve a partir dos 1100m para sexta e 700m para sábado e isso, a meu ver, a run das 18 não retirou.
vamos ter calma e na sexta, junta-se os amigos a volta duma lareira, bebe-se uns copos e esperamos que a noite nos traga a neve


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

Minho disse:


> Após verificar os modelos realço os seguintes aspectos:
> 
> 
> Bolsa de ar frio intensa (-30ºC a -35ºC). Pouco comum mesmo em Janeiro
> ...



Eu começo a achar que todos os modelos estão demasiado "sincronizados" entre si para que a situação se altere notavelmente. Pelo menos as últimas saídas do ECM e GFS têm sido de uma consistência bastante assinável

Agora o que o GFS mantém é isto (meteograma para o Porto). Se se concretizasse teríamos uma segunda-feira interessante


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Isso sim João, também gostava de ver realizado...  Espero mesmo que vocês tenham mais certezas do que eu quanto ao constante põe e tira dos modelos...Tenho mesmo saudades de ver as serras por ai fora bem pintadas de branco...Se formos a ver e recordar, à quanto tempo não temos um Inverno digno desse nome com frio e precipitação conjugados??Espero que seja este de facto o ano de viragem..!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Isso sim João, também gostava de ver realizado...  Espero mesmo que vocês tenham mais certezas do que eu quanto ao constante põe e tira dos modelos...Tenho mesmo saudades de ver as serras por ai fora bem pintadas de branco...Se formos a ver e recordar, à quanto tempo não temos um Inverno digno desse nome com frio e precipitação conjugados??Espero que seja este de facto o ano de viragem..!!



Realmente...

espero que haja uma surpresa...eu sinceramente acredito em duas fontes aemet e wunderground ambas dao cotas de neve muito promissoras cerca de 400 metros no sabado e o porto com uma minima de 2 ºc e chuva isso faz sonhar...


----------



## Gongas (27 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

Hoje achei interessante um promenor que o meteorologista disse na rtp de manhã, que era o facto das temperaturas máximas descerem e as mínimas descerem para o fds. a juntar o aumento da intensidade do vento. ora penso que isto levara a um aumneto das temperaturas e consequente só deverá a altitudes mais elevadas, mas sempre acima dos 800m.
Ao mesmo tempo faz confusão ver no site do IM no mapa p sabado, neve em bragança e na Guarda chuva, quando esta está acima dos 1000m.
São promenores...


----------



## psm (27 Nov 2008 às 08:03)

Com esta ultima run(00)confirma-se o que o Nimboestrato mencionou.
 Grande divergência entre o ECMWF, e os GFS e NOGAP`S (estes muito iguais).
As imagens colocadas são muito semelhantes às que patenteia esta ultima saída.


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

Cotas de neve previstas pelo IM a baixarem:

Sexta: 900metros
Sábado: 700metros
Domingo: 700metros


----------



## Brigantia (27 Nov 2008 às 10:25)

Minho disse:


> Após verificar os modelos realço os seguintes aspectos:
> 
> 
> Bolsa de ar frio intensa (-30ºC a -35ºC). Pouco comum mesmo em Janeiro
> ...




Boas,
Com os dados actuais dificilmente será um bluf, pelo menos na madrugada de Sábado. Mesmo assim gostava de ver mais precipitação para o dia de Sábado.


----------



## paricusa (27 Nov 2008 às 10:47)

Boas, é impressão minha ou a  precipitação para sabado e domingo tem vindo a ser reduzida? so espero ainda sobre alguma...


----------



## rogers (27 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

Olá Vince,

Qual é a previsão do ponto de orvalho para a chegada da depressão? Há como saber? Pelo que vi na animação ela chegar de oeste para leste (do mar para o interior) Será que durante a madrugada nã haverá frio sufuciente para nevar em cotas baixas, mesmo que não acumule?

cumps


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

paricusa disse:


> Boas, é impressão minha ou a  precipitação para sabado e domingo tem vindo a ser reduzida? so espero ainda sobre alguma...



Penso que as quantidades de precipitação para esses dias ainda se manteem razoáveis..pelo menos a julgar pela última run do GFS 6 Z

Na minha opinião ( e falando aqui para o Norte) há excelentes condições para boas acumulações de neve nas serras do Gerês/ Peneda, Larouco, Marão Montesinho, Nogueira, Alvão, Bornes, e qualquer ponto que esteja acima dos 800/900 m.O tempo irá tornar-se a a partir de Sábado cada vez mais frio com  aguaceiros frequentes  eventualmente  fortes com trovoada e granizo nalguns pontos, alternando com abertas , vento, mar agitado e uma grande sensação de frio devido ao windchill baixo.


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

rogers disse:


> Olá Vince,
> Qual é a previsão do ponto de orvalho para a chegada da depressão? Há como saber? Pelo que vi na animação ela chegar de oeste para leste (do mar para o interior) Será que durante a madrugada nã haverá frio sufuciente para nevar em cotas baixas, mesmo que não acumule?
> cumps



Em teoria penso que nalgumas ocasiões se poderiam ver alguns flocos soltos aos 200m pelo norte do país sem qualquer tipo de acumulação. Acho muito improvável mas se morasse no norte teria esperanças como todos vós pois isto das previsões não é uma ciência exacta e há sempre lugar para alguma surpresa, de contrário a meteorologia quase não teria interesse. A instabilidade no mar devido à temperatura da água mais quente e muito frio nos níveis altos da atmosfera poderá ser uma pequena ancora de esperança em gerar algumas nuvens que localmente descarregassem com mais força arrastando bastante frio para baixo, embora ache improvável. Mas não percam a esperança 

Quanto à humidade, podes tirar um meteogram para Paços de Ferreira como este no MapServer do Meteoblue (requer registo, gratuito) para obteres essa previsão: http://my.meteoblue.com/my


----------



## jonaslor (27 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

Através da comparação das duas imagens pode-se constatar que as cotas de neve para a Serra da Estrela vão baixando de dia para dia. Que assim seja.

*Ontem*​






*Hoje*​


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

O Freemeteo já retirou alguma quantidade de precipitação aqui para os meus lados!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

Meteograma para uma freguesia do concelho de VN Gaia







Mais impressionante que aqueles símbolos engraçados para Domingo e Segunda, é as máximas previstas, 5ºC na Segunda-Feira


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2008 às 15:26)

João Dias disse:


> Meteograma para uma freguesia do concelho de VN Gaia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu acho que essas máximas estão exageradamente baixas demais na previsão do freemeteo...penso que nesse dia a máxima aqui na zona do Porto e arredores deverá ser da ordem dos 11 graus...vai é haver bastante vento a acentuar a sensação de frio....máximas de 5 graus talvez para a zona de Amarante,Penafiel...


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 15:31)

Não me parece Snifa, mesmo hoje com céu limpo vou com menos de 10ºC, bate mais ou menos certo com o meteograma. Acho que temperaturas dessas são bem possíveis com nuvens tendo em conta o frio que aí vem.

E não esquecer que a localidade que coloquei está a cerca de 200m, nesta situação pode fazer alguma diferença


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

João Dias disse:


> Não me parece Snifa, mesmo hoje com céu limpo vou com menos de 10ºC, bate mais ou menos certo com o meteograma. Acho que temperaturas dessas são bem possíveis com nuvens tendo em conta o frio que aí vem.
> 
> E não esquecer que a localidade que coloquei está a cerca de 200m, nesta situação pode fazer alguma diferença




Sim claro,numa situação destas, com depressão fria  nada é de descartar ...não tinha reparado nesse pormenor dos 200 m...mesmo assim arrisco máxima de 7/8 graus.... e com boas probabilidades de granizo...o que já é bem bom aqui para o Litoral...


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

O IM já assume na sua previsão a ocorrência de trovoadas no litoral Norte e Centro bem como a queda de neve para o distrito de Bragança!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2008 às 16:04)

Perfect Storm disse:


> O IM já assume na sua previsão a ocorrência de trovoadas no litoral Norte e Centro bem como a queda de neve para o distrito de Bragança!



Já assumia desde a manhã 

É a questão da previsão significativa e da descritiva! Leiam sempre a descritiva... é mais pormenorizada e menos sujeita a qualquer erro gráfico


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> Já assumia desde a manhã
> 
> É a questão da previsão significativa e da descritiva! Leiam sempre a descritiva... é mais pormenorizada e menos sujeita a qualquer erro gráfico



Tens toda a razão! Foi da emoção!


----------



## godzila (27 Nov 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008*

Boa tarde eu vivo numa encosta de região interior centro na zona de Pampilhosa da serra, a precisamente 600 metros de altitude, cota vista no Google earth, gostaria de saber se está mesmo previsto queda de neve para aqui??
A esta hora estão 5.3 graus.


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

A run das 12h mantém a situação com poucas alterações, embora me pareça que tenha tirado um pouco de precipitação


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

godzila disse:


> Boa tarde eu vivo numa encosta de região interior centro na zona de Pampilhosa da serra, a precisamente 600 metros de altitude, cota vista no Google earth, gostaria de saber se está mesmo previsto queda de neve para aqui??
> A esta hora estão 5.3 graus.



Godzila, o outro tópico é só para analises. Comentários a análises, perguntas, etc, usa este.

Acho possível, embora difícil no limite. Boa sorte e depois conta como foi.


----------



## ppereira (27 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

o IM já põe neve em bragança e guarda para sábado
será que ainda vão por para vila real e viseu???


----------



## ppereira (27 Nov 2008 às 18:10)

pronto, para quem estava preocupado com os avisos, o IM já pôs 8 distritos em alerta amarelo.
Queda de neve de 1 a 5 cm (não será pouca)
os contemplados são Viana do castelo, braga, vila real, bragança, viseu, guarda, coimbra e castelo branco.
a cota "oficial" para amanhã é de 1000 a 900 m, descendo de noite para 800 a 700m


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

Em relação ao comentário aos modelos apenas digo para aproveitarem bem este episódio em tudo semente ao final de Outubro e que repete novamente agora mas com mais frio, e que até com fim de semana coincide ...
E esta hein !!!

Agora a sério todos os sinais apontam para que no final da próxima semana volte o Anticiclone e frentes atlênticas este ano nem vê-las !!


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Vamos aguardar, era bom é que o que o IM prevê seja verdade, porque sinto falta de uma boa trovoada por aqui


----------



## Lince (27 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

Estive agora a ver a previsão do meteogalicia e eles colocam um alerta importante para a zona de pontevedra e ourense prevendo a pos??sibilidade de acumulação de neve de 21cm em 24 horas em cotas acima dos 800m,ora eu estando mesmo na fronteira com essas provincias e a 1050m de altitude poderei prever o mesmo?  Sendo verdade já é uma quantidade considerável e preocupante ,que faz lembrar velhos e bons tempos.
Terei motivo para preocupação?
Será que as primeiras chuvas da frente já serão em forma de neve.


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 21:19)

godzila disse:


> Bem o frio está a apertar por aqui, agora está uma temperatura de 4 graus.
> Mas a cada actualização dos mapas , a precipitação vai diminuindo, quando estivermos no sábado, já nem há-de cair nada lol



não podias tar mais errado...as previsões apontam para bom amounts de chuva e há sempre a hipotese de imprevistos tais como neve a cotas baixas e um pouco mais de chuva q o esperado.
na outra semana teremos uma break na 3ª e 4ª e depois há mais chuva até 6ª devido a uma depressao.


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

Lince disse:


> Estive agora a ver a previsão do meteogalicia e eles colocam um alerta importante para a zona de pontevedra e ourense prevendo a pos??sibilidade de acumulação de neve de 21cm em 24 horas em cotas acima dos 800m,ora eu estando mesmo na fronteira com essas provincias e a 1050m de altitude poderei prever o mesmo?  Sendo verdade já é uma quantidade considerável e preocupante ,que faz lembrar velhos e bons tempos.
> Terei motivo para preocupação?
> Será que as primeiras chuvas da frente já serão em forma de neve.



Bem aparecido Lince! Deverás ser o membro aqui do fórum mais afectado pela neve mas, penso que não deverá ser nada de outro mundo, que não tenhas já presenciado no passado recente (por ex. 27 Fevereiro 2006). Acredito perfeitamente na previsão da Meteogalicia. Aliás a consonância com a AEMET é total.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 01:14)

Lince disse:


> ...possibilidade de acumulação de neve de 21cm em 24 horas em cotas acima dos 800m,ora eu estando mesmo na fronteira com essas provincias e a 1050m de altitude poderei prever o mesmo?  Sendo verdade já é uma quantidade considerável e preocupante ,que faz lembrar velhos e bons tempos.
> Terei motivo para preocupação?
> Será que as primeiras chuvas da frente já serão em forma de neve.



Ah grande Lince , como invejo as tuas preocupações .
Que vai nevar já não quedam dúvidas.Cotas e quantidades? sem surpresas , as cotas andarão primeiramente pelos  1000 metros para depois ir baixando ao longo do  dia e fixando-se depois no sábado e domingo,pelos  700 metros.
Precipitações? Nas serras do Noroeste , as suficientes para cobrir de espesso manto onde cair sólida.
Sem surpresas , tudo será assim.
Mas ainda pode haver surpresas.
Seja como for Lince,e como prova da minha solidariedade com as tuas preocupações, lá vou eu de viagem com a família atrás , para os teus lados.Mas só posso ir no sábado.  
Será que conseguirei chegar ? (Que exagero !)
E já agora mais um aditivo emocional:
Também aprecio a inusitada durabilidade desta situação ,se pensarmos que ainda estamos em Novembro e vamos estar sobretudo a Noroeste,pelo menos 3 dias consecutivos com "o credo nas cotas".


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

Acho que depois da passagem deste sistema frontal lá mais para a Noite que trará alguma precipitação moderada no Norte e Centro, com possibilidade de neve acima dos 700 metros... 
O resto será um completo fiasco o que vem de acordo com aquilo que eu já esperava pois esta depressão é uma cópia da outra que nos tinha afectado exactamente no mesmo dia, e exactamente no fim de semana !!!
E exactamente voltará a ser um fiasco completo vão por mim !!!
Esperem alguma neve para os amantes da neve em alturas superiores a 600/700 metros em especial se chover/nevar á noite!!
Mas depois do sistema frontal não espero mais nada !!!

Em relação aqui ao Sul aqui apenas espero a chuva fraca habitual que deve chegar para apagar o pó....
Será que depois disto não terei que regar as batatas na mesma


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

Entre as 12 e as 15h a noroeste da península vai nascer uma nova depressão e usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT é agora atribuído o nome «*Helena*».
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 10:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que depois da passagem deste sistema frontal lá mais para a Noite que trará alguma precipitação moderada no Norte e Centro, com possibilidade de neve acima dos 700 metros...
> O resto será um completo fiasco o que vem de acordo com aquilo que eu já esperava pois esta depressão é uma cópia da outra que nos tinha afectado exactamente no mesmo dia, e exactamente no fim de semana !!!
> E exactamente voltará a ser um fiasco completo vão por mim !!!
> Esperem alguma neve para os amantes da neve em alturas superiores a 600/700 metros em especial se chover/nevar á noite!!
> ...




Que espírito derrotista! Tu não davas para a política...
A prova de que não será um fiasco (pelo menos brutal, como tu frisas) e muito menos que não será igual à depressão que descreves é que, tendo praticamente agora começado, já temos muito mais para contar do que nesse episódio que relatas...


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 11:01)

Os nossos amigos do INM arriscam uma cota de 300metros para esta zona na próxima 2ª feira (dia 1) !! 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 11:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que depois da passagem deste sistema frontal lá mais para a Noite que trará alguma precipitação moderada no Norte e Centro, com possibilidade de neve acima dos 700 metros...
> O resto será um completo fiasco o que vem de acordo com aquilo que eu já esperava pois esta depressão é uma cópia da outra que nos tinha afectado exactamente no mesmo dia, e exactamente no fim de semana !!!
> E exactamente voltará a ser um fiasco completo vão por mim !!!
> Esperem alguma neve para os amantes da neve em alturas superiores a 600/700 metros em especial se chover/nevar á noite!!
> ...




O que é bom para uns, pode ser maus para outros, e vice versa. Perfeitamente natural. Se em todos os eventos desatarmos a dizer mal de uma situação que regionalmente não nos afecta o fórum tornava-se um insuportável muro de lamentações. Muitas vezes há boas situações conectivas no Algarve e não vi tanto lamento dos que moram noutros locais. Vamos lá tentar evitar estas coisas ou então usar o local adequado, o tópico dos suicídios.


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 11:07)

Bgc disse:


> Os nossos amigos do INM arriscam uma cota de 300metros para esta zona na próxima 2ª feira (dia 1) !!
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006



Com 80% de probabilidade de precipitação , apesar de segunda feira ainda estar a muitas horas de distancia.

Por aqui o dia segue muito nublado com cerca de 8º o que é muito pouco frequente. Seguro, que com esta temperatura, muitas serras aqui perto verão neve, especialmente a serra da Lousã


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2008 às 11:48)

Vince disse:


> O que é bom para uns, pode ser maus para outros, e vice versa. Perfeitamente natural. Se em todos os eventos desatarmos a dizer mal de uma situação que regionalmente não nos afecta o fórum tornava-se um insuportável muro de lamentações. Muitas vezes há boas situações conectivas no Algarve e não vi tanto lamento dos que moram noutros locais. Vamos lá tentar evitar estas coisas ou então usar o local adequado, o tópico dos suicídios.



Não disse mal dessa situação que nos (vos afecta) apenas acho que tenho notado que ela tem sido tremendamente exagerada, por alguns membros.
Agora se achas que sou um poço de lamentações ... porque disse o que disse, então nada mais tenho a fazer aqui.
Fiquem bem .....


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 12:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Não disse mal dessa situação que nos (vos afecta) apenas acho que tenho notado que ela tem sido tremendamente exagerada, por alguns membros.
> Agora se achas que sou um poço de lamentações ... porque disse o que disse, então nada mais tenho a fazer aqui.
> Fiquem bem .....



Aurélio, já andas há umas 2 semanas a falar do mesmo. Claro que há exageros, há sempre. Mas pelas tuas mensagens recentes quase parece que temos o Anticiclone com 1050hpa em cima da gente e que a situação não tem interesse nenhum. Só isso. Peço desculpa pelo meu desabafo mas foi porque já perdi a conta às tuas mensagens com esse teor. E não disse que eras um poço de lamentações, disse que se todos começarem a fazer o mesmo o fórum tornava-se num muro de lamentações.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

iceworld disse:


> Com 80% de probabilidade de precipitação , apesar de segunda feira ainda estar a muitas horas de distancia.
> 
> Por aqui o dia segue muito nublado com cerca de 8º o que é muito pouco frequente. Seguro, que com esta temperatura, muitas serras aqui perto verão neve, especialmente a serra da Lousã



LLoooool 
ate vos digo mais para amanha cota 400/500 metros!

"eu ja vi este filme..nao digo é aonde..mas ja vi.."


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

Surpresas para Santarém?


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 15:02)

squidward disse:


> Surpresas para Santarém?



Não te fies nisso! Basta olhares para baixo e ver a temperatura!
Já andei a pesquisar por ai em muitas localidades e digo-te que no centro e norte todas em algum momento aparecem com esse devaneio que é habitual no freemeteo.
Mas lá que é um regalo para os olhos lá isso é!!


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

cá está o meu sonho 
Ai, Se fosse verdade 





ver o topo do Montejunto em Branco  enfim, a ver vamos


----------



## snowstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

Olá!
Esta é a minha primeira "aparição" por aqui.
Estive a ver o site do INM de Espanha, com as imagens das massas de ar.
Sou leigo no assunto, mas parece-me que vem frio 

O endereço é: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/masas
(Não sei como colocar a animação)
Vou esta noite para o norte, alguém me pode dizer o que posso apanhar a caminho de Viseu?
Um abraço a todos e estou a gostar do vosso Fórum (sou membro recente )


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

O potencial está mesmo lá... Quem me dera 
É esperar para ver


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

A run das 00h coloca 3mm de precipitação na zona do Porto com a linha de 528dam na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda...

Pelo menos uns flocos perdidos no meio da chuva parece-me possível


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

O freemeteo, com todas as reservas que lhe são conhecidas, voltou a aumentar um pouco a precipitação para aqui, durante o dia de 2ª feira. 

Vamos ver 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mesmo falando de previsões a longo prazo (para daqui a exactamente uma semana) não acham interessante uma história parecida à deste fim de semana presente?





É sempre incerto, mas como o tempo anda tão alterado pode acontecer...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

Filipe, no tópico das análises, no post que fizeste, referes-te a esta madrugada ou à madrugada de Domingo para Segunda?


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

João Dias disse:


> Filipe, no tópico das análises, no post que fizeste, referes-te a esta madrugada ou à madrugada de Domingo para Segunda?



Já esta madrugada, por volta das 6 da manha já poderemos ter mais frio em altura. Depois segue durante o domingo e segunda teremos ainda mais frio em altura, mas poderá faltar a precipitação, mesmo assim, esta madrugada poderá ter frio suficiente para os locais indicados. Na segunda poderia-se estender a todo o norte (e até centro) mas como disse, a precipitação poderá não existir e também sobem um pouco os geopotenciais.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

As últimas saídas do GFS até têm sido generosas em termos de precipitação para a zona litoral norte, nas próximas 12 horas jogar-se-ão as últimas hipóteses de surpresas nesta zona. A linha de 528 dam chega até ao Porto.

Vince, seria possível disponibilizares as cotas de neve previstas pelo modelo GFS Meteopt para esta madrugada? Obrigado desde já


----------

